# new cadillac challenge



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

here's a personal challenge to all, since i can't enter the monte carlo ls build . i would like to make a $50 bet to anyone on making the new cadillac .don't get me wrong. i don't think im the best. but i would like to see some of them older builder's come out.and some younger talent too, make a name for them self now your chance.  
you ain't got nothing to lose. if you win i pay you 50 buck's if i win. i win. remember this is my hobby and i wan't to keep plastic models alive. so this is the only way i guess on doing it. whith a personal challenge.


ps. mini and 59 your lucky i can't enter that ls build. you too marinade. so quit rolling your eye's fucker
oh and i see you back there beto and tatman. i know you got in on this :biggrin: 


:roflmao: is the best medicine.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

NO FAIR ! YOUR A PRO ! LOL! I got you BIGGS I bang with you Hoime i ant SCARED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

This will be a nice build off to see. :cheesy:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

count me in


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

This one is tempting.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## boskeeter (Mar 12, 2006)

i'm out, lol


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

_I'm sure I can build plenty of them IF I SCREW UP with what I have in stock. I'm tearing boxes up as I post this. :biggrin: Uh, I just got in IDEA for the challenge :biggrin: .......When is end of challenge?_


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 3 2006, 05:54 PM~5546644
> *NO FAIR ! YOUR A PRO ! LOL! I got you BIGGS  I bang with you  Hoime i ant  SCARED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



SORRY DAVID, I'LL GIVE YOU THE $50.00 I WIN FOR YOU TAKIN SECOND :biggrin: J/K :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

i'm new here but i'm in this build off


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

just kidding of giving me the 50.00 or that i will be second LOL!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 4 2006, 12:11 AM~5548049
> *just kidding of giving me the 50.00 or that i will be second LOL!
> *


 :biggrin: BOTH :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK its on ! That 2 names on my list !

MR BIGGS 
BETO 

Whos next !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 4 2006, 01:17 AM~5548062
> *OK its on  ! That 2 names on my list !
> 
> MR BIGGS
> ...


i feel you beto


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey biggs r u in this build off or just puting the cash


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

biggs r u going to cast my square noze clip it's pancho


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 4 2006, 01:51 AM~5548124
> *hey biggs r u in this build off or just puting the cash
> *


im in this mutha.. :wave: u can count me in fo sho!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

cool


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 4 2006, 01:53 AM~5548130
> *biggs r u going to cast my square noze clip  it's pancho
> *


call me bro.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

tom ok


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 4 2006, 01:56 AM~5548135
> *tom ok
> *


  cool


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

did u build ur monte yet


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 4 2006, 02:00 AM~5548142
> *did u build ur monte yet
> *


not yet. just got's the base on it. still deciding on what candy color to go.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

try a deep blue with flake patterns n black or light blue fades


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 4 2006, 02:03 AM~5548146
> *try a deep blue with flake patterns n black or light blue fades
> *


  kinda close. ghost pattern's w/ ice pearl, and candy cobolt blue. all chrome under, and motor. :biggrin:


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

i keep hearing about this ice pearl but have never seen it.......


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

COUNT ME IN MR BIGGS :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

YOU KNOW IM DOWN.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

dam 26 replie's. 484 view's. and only 7 people would take my challenge.ain't that a shame :angry: the sad part is it's the 6 homie's i knew would do it. i guess im going to have to up the anny to 100 buck's. so let me think about it. and we will see if that will work.


if you can't play with the big boy's, stay on the sideline's. we need some 
cheerleader's


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 4 2006, 09:55 PM~5552178
> *dam 26 replie's. 484 view's. and only 7 people would take my challenge.ain't that a shame :angry: the sad part is it's the 6 homie's i knew would do it. i guess im going to have to up the anny to 100 buck's. so let me think about it. and we will see if that will work.
> if you can't play with the big boy's, stay on the sideline's. we need some
> cheerleader's
> *



:0 :0 oh snap...........thats a real homie right there. Own money out his own pocket up for grabs. :0 :0


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I can't commit myself at the moment...too much stuff to take care off..if I took this challange I would end up being pretty frustrated at the end of the month...happenned to often won't fall for that anymore.


----------



## original_86 (Oct 11, 2004)

ah i misread the first post, i'm down. hopefully this will be the first model i finish in like 4 yrs haha that's enough incentive for me


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 3 2006, 07:25 PM~5546567
> *here's a personal challenge to all, since i can't enter the monte carlo ls build . i would like to make a $50 bet to anyone on making the new cadillac .don't get me wrong. i don't think im the best. but i would like to see some of them older builder's come out.and some younger talent too, make a name for them self now your chance.
> you ain't got nothing to lose. if you win i pay you 50 buck's if i win. i win. remember this is my hobby and i wan't to keep plastic models alive. so this is the only way i guess on doing it. whith a personal challenge.
> ps. mini and 59 your lucky i can't enter that ls build. you too marinade. so quit rolling your eye's fucker
> ...


:roflmao: take it easy homie my nikes ran out of pep juice along time ago I can't run asd fast as i used too 

but as soon as my kit gets here from betos ill toss it in to the mix anyway :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Jun 4 2006, 12:30 PM~5549671
> *i keep hearing about this ice pearl but have never seen it.......
> *



Here's some dry, ghost and ice pearls.













And here's some flakes.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

wow, great pics brandon  :biggrin: 

in the right light, those white lids really pop!


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 5 2006, 06:12 AM~5553760
> *wow, great pics brandon    :biggrin:
> 
> in the right light, those white lids really pop!
> *



I know huh! Thought these would help homedude understand what they looked like. :biggrin: I couldnt find my other pic of them all displayed...I'll have to take a new one. :uh: Some of these will be going into a HUGE ebay auction thats gonna be coming soon...put on by myself and Scale Lows. Keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jun 5 2006, 03:24 AM~5553341
> *:roflmao: take it easy homie my nikes ran out of pep juice along time ago I can't run asd fast as i used too
> 
> but as soon as my kit gets here from betos ill toss it in to the mix anyway  :biggrin:
> *


YOUR KITS SHIPPED ON FRIDAY, MEMBER SHIPPING 7 DAYS.


----------



## v8rebel (May 30, 2006)

I'll build one. I doubt it will come close to winning since Ive recently got back into modeling after not building siince I was a kid but I'll give it a shot. I got the kit and its sittin on my desk waiting for me to get finished with my impala and my girlsfriends edsel. heh I'll post pics as soon as I can get em.


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

are we talking all show car or can we enter say a show-hopper???? *no jervies no r/c builds!!! you're killing us with them already! :biggrin: * If so... might just have to pull a little something out of the closest and build another big ol' switch box with lots of switches..... say 10... maybe 12.. or hell another 14?!?! 








.....what do you think???


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jun 5 2006, 07:04 AM~5553736
> *Here's some dry, ghost and ice pearls.
> 
> 
> ...


hey lil bro before you sell them take a few pinch's out for me..i need some. 
:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

right on biggs.hey 1low64.Ill take a dime sack of each color. :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

when they gotta be done by?? :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Jun 4 2006, 03:30 PM~5549671
> *i keep hearing about this ice pearl but have never seen it.......
> *


this car has green ice pearl on it.

http://images5.fotki.com/v54/photos/1/1860...P1011824-vi.jpg

http://images5.fotki.com/v67/photos/1/1860...P1011822-vi.jpg

http://images16.fotki.com/v281/photos/1/18...P1011823-vi.jpg

shot over snowwhite pearl and planet green mettalic base.
It just gives it a sparkle that you can only see when the light hits it right. pretty cool effect


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 5 2006, 12:55 PM~5555435
> *when they gotta be done by?? :biggrin:
> *


no time limit on this one homie. just post them as we finish them..i don't know if you guy's wan't to post progress pic's of you build's or not..y/n.? but it's all good


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 5 2006, 01:15 PM~5555563
> *this car has green ice pearl on it.
> 
> http://images5.fotki.com/v54/photos/1/1860...P1011824-vi.jpg
> ...


that's what im talking about my brother..once you try them you never go back to the basic paint job's


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

I would enter..but i know what i'd be up against, lol. 

Plus i got WAY too much stuff to finish the way it is


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 5 2006, 02:01 PM~5555818
> *I would enter..but i know what i'd be up against, lol.
> 
> Plus i got WAY too much stuff to finish the way it is
> *


:biggrin:  you need to keep whipping them worker's you have locked in that closet.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jun 5 2006, 06:04 AM~5553736
> *Here's some dry, ghost and ice pearls.
> 
> 
> ...


_PM me I'll buy them all.. Mr B , After I buy them I'll give you more than a pinch. How about a pinch and a pinche half? :biggrin: :biggrin: You know I'll hook a primo up....._


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 5 2006, 02:10 PM~5555877
> *PM me I'll buy them all.. Mr B , After I buy them I'll give you more than a pinch. How about a pinch and a pinche half? :biggrin:  :biggrin: You know I'll hook a primo up.....
> *


i'll take an oz. primo


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

oh and by the way here's my entry.












:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 5 2006, 03:15 PM~5555922
> *oh and by the way here's my entry.
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :nono: :nono: :nono: :scrutinize:


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

fuck it.. I'm in..... 










I need to get it done before august anyways... might as well kill two birds with one stone!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Jun 5 2006, 02:18 PM~5555958
> *fuck it.. I'm in.....
> 
> 
> ...


cool i can see what you are building.. hmmmm, it's on the computer monitor. :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 5 2006, 03:21 PM~5555983
> *cool i can see what you are building..  hmmmm, it's on the computer monitor. :0
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

maybe I am... maybe I'm not... just have to find out....  

got this and 10 more to paint including 1 '60 impala on sunday....

yes I said 9 total caddies to paint... some cobalt blue, some pegan gold, some kandy tang, some apple red, some org. green, some kandy voilet.... soooo we'll just see which one I like best...

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

i will post my kit up tommrow ~!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Jun 5 2006, 02:31 PM~5556047
> *maybe I am... maybe I'm not...  just have to find out....
> 
> got this and 10 more to paint including 1 '60 impala on sunday....
> ...


shit what color do we have left to paint..you took all the color's in the rainbow.
:roflmao:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

I'll bet anyone $1,000,000 .. 

























... That Biggs will beat me if i enter :biggrin:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

i bet 5 million that no one is gonna build a caddy like mines. 

if you know drag racing then you know what AWB/GS means


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 5 2006, 03:42 PM~5556131
> *shit what color do we have left to paint..you took all the color's in the rainbow.
> :roflmao:
> *



well they ain't all for me... sooo I'm only picking one for the build-off, the rest are going to be built into hoppers and dancers which will be sold at some local shows around my little city. BUT I'll post some pics once I get a couple done just for shits and giggles!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## original_86 (Oct 11, 2004)

here's mine










going to do mines simple


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by original_86_@Jun 5 2006, 04:47 PM~5556549
> *here's mine
> 
> 
> ...


simple as in.. white on white with chrome, white exterior, white interior, and chrome spokes?! yes, that would be simple :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 5 2006, 08:35 AM~5553829
> *YOUR KITS SHIPPED ON FRIDAY, MEMBER SHIPPING 7 DAYS.
> *


cool thanks homie


----------



## SoCalSRH (Jun 26, 2004)

anyone catch the imperfection on the 90's kit panel? it's the only one i've seen so far after some primer. it's an easy fix. the rest of the kit is as clean as can be. gotta love new molds.


----------



## original_86 (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Jun 5 2006, 04:20 PM~5556733
> *simple as in.. white on white with chrome, white exterior, white interior, and chrome spokes?!  yes, that would be simple  :biggrin:
> *



:rofl: ok not simple, just mundane




can we start yet? i'm getting antsy


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

om not fucking with the wheel base on mine im just gonna leaf it and lean it back


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by original_86_@Jun 5 2006, 07:18 PM~5557460
> *:rofl: ok not simple, just mundane
> can we start yet? i'm getting antsy
> *


I was going to say, damn that was a fast build, took what, 20mins?! Took longer for the glue to dry, then it took from start to finish!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:biggrin: here's a pic of mine stuck for a minute. :banghead:


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 5 2006, 11:53 PM~5559234
> *:biggrin: here's a pic of mine stuck for a minute. :banghead:
> 
> 
> ...


now if that really was your build, maybe we all would really have a chance!!! hehe.. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Jun 5 2006, 10:56 PM~5559243
> *now if that really was your build, maybe we all would really have a chance!!! hehe.. :biggrin:
> *


 :angel: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 5 2006, 01:43 PM~5555677
> *no time limit on this one homie. just post them as we finish them..i don't know if you guy's wan't to post progress pic's of you build's or not..y/n.?  but it's all good
> *


Aha...In that case...I'm inn! :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 5 2006, 10:56 AM~5555209
> *right on biggs.hey 1low64.Ill take a dime sack of each color. :biggrin:
> *



Funny you said that homie...when I was talking to Biggs yesterday on the 2way I told him I needed to get some crack sacks so I could keep a little bit of each color for myself!


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 5 2006, 09:53 PM~5559234
> *:biggrin: here's a pic of mine stuck for a minute. :banghead:
> 
> 
> ...




:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 5 2006, 11:53 PM~5559234
> *:biggrin: here's a pic of mine stuck for a minute. :banghead:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :around: :scrutinize:WHERES THE REAL ONE!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

that's it. watch you will see how it come's out. like no other


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 6 2006, 08:28 AM~5560833
> *that's it. watch you will see how it come's out. like no other
> *



Get back to work! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jun 6 2006, 09:29 AM~5560842
> *Get back to work! :biggrin:
> *


i am at work. eating, drinking, sleeping, on the computer, daaaam hard work .
multytasking. 


today is your day lil brother!  6-6-6


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 6 2006, 09:37 AM~5560885
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



member, you member........... :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 6 2006, 09:17 AM~5561205
> *member, you member........... :biggrin:
> *



_MI MEMBER, TU MEMBER?_


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 
:biggrin:  :biggrin:








THIS ONE BETO


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jun 6 2006, 09:41 AM~5561354
> *:0  :0  :0
> :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> 
> ...


_*$50.00*_


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 6 2006, 12:40 PM~5561685
> *$50.00
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: $25.00 OF THAT BET IS MINE


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jun 6 2006, 10:41 AM~5561692
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: $25.00 OF THAT BET IS MINE
> *



_*OUT OF COURT SETTLEMENT $1.25 PLUS MY FEES*_


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 6 2006, 12:42 PM~5561699
> *OUT OF COURT SETTLEMENT $1.25 PLUS MY FEES
> *


NOPE THEN WE TAKING IT TO COURT ESE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jun 6 2006, 10:42 AM~5561704
> *NOPE THEN WE TAKING IT TO COURT ESE!!!! :biggrin:
> *


_*OKAY YOU HAVE TO SETTLE FOR $5.00 TAKE IT OR LEAVE IT.*_


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 6 2006, 11:40 AM~5561685
> *$50.00
> *



didn't wan't to do this but marinad forced my hand.

my 4-door cadillac



















:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 6 2006, 12:44 PM~5561713
> *OKAY YOU HAVE TO SETTLE FOR $5.00 TAKE IT OR LEAVE IT.
> *


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ HALF & HALF OR WE GOING TO COURT...THE PEOPLES COURT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 6 2006, 12:44 PM~5561719
> *didn't wan't to do this but marinad forced my hand.
> 
> my 4-door cadillac
> ...


THATS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: YOU REALLY GONNA HURT THEM NOW!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Hit up judge Judy that cunt will settle this shit :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jun 6 2006, 11:46 AM~5561728
> *Hit up judge Judy that cunt will settle this shit  :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



Biggs that 4 door ................. :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 6 2006, 12:44 PM~5561719
> *didn't wan't to do this but marinad forced my hand.
> 
> my 4-door cadillac
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I OBJECT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

this is off thre Record !


thats fuckin sweet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OK back to the defense!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jun 6 2006, 10:44 AM~5561722
> *$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ HALF & HALF OR WE GOING TO COURT...THE PEOPLES COURT!!! :biggrin:
> *



_*MARINATE*_ :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 6 2006, 12:48 PM~5561746
> *I'LL TAKE A SET OF PEGASUS WHEELS ESE*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

now if this turn to a jury ! ON MR BIGGS SIDES ! his hand was forced and he only acted in self defense ( WHAT IT WAS PREMEDATED !)


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jun 6 2006, 11:50 AM~5561760
> *like mini said self defense*


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 6 2006, 12:53 PM~5561774
> *now if this turn to a jury ! ON MR BIGGS SIDES ! his hand was forced and he only acted in self defense ( WHAT IT WAS PREMEDATED !)
> *


JUDGE MINIDREAMS TO THE RESCUE!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

BETO TWISTED MY ARM ESE


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

YOU PROBABLY SCARIED EVERYONE AWAY WITH THAT 4 DOOR.......NOT ME I'M STILL IN! :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 6 2006, 08:35 AM~5560870
> *i am at work. eating, drinking, sleeping, on the computer, daaaam hard work .
> multytasking.
> today is your day lil brother!   6-6-6
> *




:roflmao: Breaking a sweat homie?



Yay...its my birthday! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

so far all evadence points to the teaseing of a photo that laid to the the project being unleashed


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 6 2006, 12:03 PM~5561834
> *so far all evadence points to the teaseing of a photo that laid to the  the project being unleashed
> *


yeah what my lawyer said.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

since you seen my cady here's my back bumper. :biggrin: 










still need's a lil work done to it.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jun 6 2006, 12:02 PM~5561827
> *:roflmao: Breaking a sweat homie?
> Yay...its my birthday!  :biggrin:
> *


na the a/c is on full blast. it's about 60 in the building. all the bitches high beam's are on. :biggrin: and only i have the key for the a/c control.


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 6 2006, 01:31 PM~5561960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh that ain't right..... too clean...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Jun 6 2006, 01:11 PM~5562166
> *oh that ain't right..... too clean...
> *


i know you didn't fall for my golf cart cadillac..... :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Heres my attempt at the build off !


























and a few looks at the hand built pumps i may tring to do !


















another style ! dont know which to use yet !


























I know it no MR BIGGS but it will be a diffenrt built up I hope LOL!


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

to bad i dont have a camera cause i just bought that model. its a pretty tight model.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I know it no MR BIGGS but it will be a diffenrt built up I hope LOL! 


but you know it's going to be another crazy minidreams special.
:thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:twak: :twak: :twak: :ugh:    :guns: :guns: :burn: :burn:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 6 2006, 10:44 AM~5561719
> *didn't wan't to do this but marinad forced my hand.
> 
> my 4-door cadillac
> ...


 :0 DAMN THAT BITCH IS GANGSTER BOI!!!! FUCK THAT THROWS MINE AND COAST ONE'S 4DR OUT THE WINDOW!!! :biggrin: SHIT!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 6 2006, 02:24 PM~5562731
> *:0 DAMN THAT BITCH IS GANGSTER BOI!!!! FUCK THAT THROWS MINE AND COAST ONE'S 4DR OUT THE WINDOW!!! :biggrin: SHIT!!!!
> *


THANK'S FRED !
i just try and make them look a lil differant from the rest homie ,you know how we do it.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

4 opening doors, sick, bro, sick!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 6 2006, 04:13 PM~5563548
> *4 opening doors, sick, bro, sick!
> *


THANK'S HOMIE!....still got a few more surprises for this build.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

truely awsome.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 6 2006, 05:02 PM~5563714
> *truely awsome.
> *


thank's homie!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

id get in but i cant find that kit anywhere


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 6 2006, 05:44 PM~5562916
> *THANK'S FRED !
> i just try and make them look a lil differant from the rest homie ,you know how we do it.
> *


CAST IT!! :biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

damn i ordered one and was gonna enter but that 4 door just fucked me up.threw me off thought completely.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

truely devine that four door is sicker then sick im gonna need a hurl pot beside my bed tonight for the dreams im gonna have of it :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Jun 6 2006, 05:47 PM~5563922
> *damn i ordered one and was gonna enter but that 4 door just fucked me up.threw me off thought completely.
> *


you can still enter it homie!. it's all good, this will be a good build off. i made this ride and challenge to bring out the best in you guy's.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jun 6 2006, 05:52 PM~5563950
> *truely devine that four door is sicker then sick im gonna need a hurl pot beside my bed tonight for the dreams im gonna have of it  :0
> *


THAT BAD HA.. :barf:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 6 2006, 07:32 PM~5564113
> *THAT BAD HA.. :barf:
> 
> *


na hell nah homie it's aboslutely awsome! great work! I can't wait to see it finished


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

What color you gonna shot it?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jun 6 2006, 10:50 AM~5561760
> *PM me your address, MrBiggs just paid up via Pay ur Pal.*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

_*I KNEW WHAT YOU WHERE HIDING :roflmao: :roflmao: I WON $50.00....NOT PESOS HOMIE...*_









[/quote]


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

The 4door is indeed sicker than sick!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jun 6 2006, 08:36 PM~5564651
> *What color you gonna shot it?
> *



like this. :biggrin: member,you member.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 7 2006, 12:56 AM~5565826
> *The 4door is indeed sicker than sick!! :thumbsup:
> *


thank's jev.  

and beto do you take food stamp's? im from the ghetto member. im so poor i can't even pay attention.


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 6 2006, 06:30 PM~5564104
> *you can still enter it homie!. it's all good, this will be a good build off. i made this ride and challenge to bring out the best in you guy's.
> *



damn im still trying to get down the bmf shit 
but ill give it a shot,whats the worst that can be said some lay it low hate.
if i can get shit in the post your rides then this should be okay  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Jun 7 2006, 02:44 AM~5566022
> *damn im still trying to get down the bmf shit
> but ill give it a shot,whats the worst that can be said some lay it low hate.
> if i can get shit in the post your rides then this should be okay  :biggrin:
> *


 just build it homie. no one here will hate on you. at least your giving it a try. and that's all that matter's to me and the other builder's. good luck.


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

we won't hate you, just point, laugh, make fun of, just over all clown!!!! J/P!!!!! MOST of us adults and even some young ones respect anyone that tries. I know I'm not a professional, and I've been building models for 14 or so years. Just remember this, build for yourself, don't worry about impressing anyone. EVERYONE has their own opinion about everything, so don't worry about people hating it. I know everyone doesn't like what I build but, I don't build for them... unless they are paying me for it :biggrin: 

Just be like me, enter the contest not trying to win, just for the fun of building, and having a reason to build a kit. I haven't came out with anything 100% complete in a long time under some what a time limit. THIS gives me motovation to get this kit *as well as a few others* to get started, worked on, and FINISHED!!! Just have fun.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Jun 7 2006, 12:37 PM~5568155
> *we won't hate you, just point, laugh, make fun of, just over all clown!!!!  J/P!!!!!  MOST of us adults and even some young ones respect anyone that tries.  I know I'm not a professional, and I've been building models for 14 or so years.  Just remember this, build for yourself, don't worry about impressing anyone.  EVERYONE has their own opinion about everything, so don't worry about people hating it.  I know everyone doesn't like what I build but, I don't build for them... unless they are paying me for it  :biggrin:
> 
> Just be like me, enter the contest not trying to win, just for the fun of building, and having a reason to build a kit.  I haven't came out with anything 100% complete in a long time under some what a time limit.  THIS gives me motovation to get this kit *as well as a few others* to get started, worked on, and FINISHED!!!  Just have fun.....
> *



Well said. :thumbsup:


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

thanks... the sad part.. only took me 20mins to type up.. hehe.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Jun 7 2006, 12:43 PM~5568184
> *thanks... the sad part.. only took me 20mins to type up.. hehe.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Even more sad, I just got out of bed and it took me 20 minutes to read. :roflmao:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:worship:  :thumbsup: whooaa


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

GAS BRAKE DIP<DIP < GAS BRAKE DIP <DIP <

DOORS OPEN MAN DOOR MAN! :biggrin: 










heres aquick progress on my Caddy ! BIGGS YOU got some work to do ! This 1 door is heavy and you opened up 4 !  !

heres more ! I took the soft top off and opened the windows up to look like a caddy with out the soft top , and then started on the frist door jam ! 

Biggs and any 1 else that opens the doors on you guys car , I made a little hold down and glued to the interior side to hooh the roof post heres a pic !










and this rest of what i worked on today !


















































Lets see what you guys are planning or have come up with !It hard to have a build off with just a few kits being shown !


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LOOKS REALLY GOOD SO FAR MINI. HEY THE ROCKERS ARE BLACK UNDER THE CHROME PLATING? I'M ASSUMING YOU STRIPPED THE PLATING OFF. ALSO THOSE PUMPS ARE PRETTY TIGHT FOR SCRATCH BUILT!!! SEND THOSE TO GET PLATED!!!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

u guys are amazing

this buildoff is way outa my league


----------



## original_86 (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jun 7 2006, 02:03 PM~5568582
> *u guys are amazing
> 
> this buildoff is way outa my league
> *


outta my league too, i'm only in it cause i was doing the car already


----------



## v8rebel (May 30, 2006)

Its way outta my league too but Im doin it anyways!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jun 7 2006, 04:03 PM~5568582
> *u guys are amazing
> 
> this buildoff is way outa my league
> *


Hey Homes ! all you need to do is try ! The cazy stuff will come to later ! A nice built kit is all you need to aim for right ! Get your building skills on the best level you can do then aim for the detailing ! go to the motor , then the trunk , then the interior and then after you have skilled that step then go all out ! Me myself i have been building for 25 yrs , I know MR BIGGS , and a few other full detailed builders didnt just wake up 1 day and say i going to build a full blown show car ! 

Take your time and learn from us here at LIL ! 

ask your questions when you need help and 


BUILD ,BUILD ,BUILD , Thats how you get better ! I make you a deal ! 

Grab you a caddy kit and start building it ! If you finish it the best of your skills i send you a surpise of goodies ! I give you till halloween to complete ! 

You can build it as fast as you want but take your time and do a nice build! 

You have my word Homie ! Take you skills to the NEXT LEVEL !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

that's good lil homie's positive thinking. just handle it homie's. you got to start somewhere. i had to crawl before i could walk.. the models i build have taken me year's of experience to get where im at today. and if you need any help feel free to ask me or any other builder on here.


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

:tears: Feel the love.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jun 7 2006, 03:38 PM~5569122
> *:tears: Feel the love.
> *


are you cutting onion's again lil brother?


----------



## boskeeter (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 7 2006, 05:35 PM~5569099
> *Hey  Homes ! all you need to do is try ! The cazy stuff will come  to later ! A nice built kit is all you need to aim for right ! Get your building skills on the best level you can do then aim for the detailing ! go to the motor , then the trunk , then the interior  and then after you have skilled that step then go all out ! Me myself i have been building for 25 yrs , I know MR BIGGS , and a few other full detailed builders didnt just wake up 1 day and say i going to build a full blown show car !
> 
> Take your time and learn from us here at LIL !
> ...


well put  i always try to add a new detail to every build


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

here's a few of the big boy'z in the model building industry.


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

_*OH, I DON'T DRINK. THIS IS MY COLLECTION*_


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

_*MR B's I'LL BRING A BOTTLE OF FLOR DE CANA FOR AFTER THE SHOW.....*_


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 7 2006, 08:24 PM~5571166
> *OH, I DON'T DRINK. THIS IS MY COLLECTION
> *



Orale primo......tus amigos son mis amigos :biggrin: 

bring the casadores bottle for after the show


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

orale primo :el patron,Don Julio,corralejo you got the best staffprimo


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caddionly_@Jun 7 2006, 10:01 PM~5571408
> *orale primo  :el patron,Don Julio,corralejo you got the best staffprimo
> *


I FEEL YOU MIS AMIGOS SON SUS AMIGOS.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

better hurry and drink those, that shelf don't look too healthy


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 7 2006, 10:13 PM~5571509
> *I FEEL YOU MIS AMIGOS SON SUS AMIGOS.
> 
> 
> ...


HAY ALL YOU NEED TO DO IS GET RID OF THAT UGLY ASS FOOTBALL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 7 2006, 10:23 PM~5571568
> *better hurry and drink those, that shelf don't look too healthy
> *


I THINK THE HARDSHIT IS LEAKING OUT OF THE BOTTLE'S INTO THE WOOD.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

IT'S BETTER THEN THOSE WACK ASS RAIDERS. FROM CHOKELAND


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 7 2006, 09:13 PM~5571509
> *I FEEL YOU MIS AMIGOS SON SUS AMIGOS.
> 
> 
> ...


orale bigss :cheesy: you got good staff to.....ill feel thirsty


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caddionly_@Jun 7 2006, 10:42 PM~5571657
> *orale bigss :cheesy: you got good staff to.....ill feel thirsty
> *


YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT CARNAL. :barf:


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## v8rebel (May 30, 2006)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 7 2006, 01:48 PM~5568511
> *GAS BRAKE DIP<DIP < GAS BRAKE DIP <DIP <
> 
> DOORS OPEN MAN DOOR MAN! :biggrin:
> ...




This is some sick stuff!! :thumbsup: Dang, how in the hell did you get the window trim like that?


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

god damn beto let me get a bottle with my next order  hahaha
and mr biggs had to go and clown on the raiders tisk tisk.!
but yeah my caddy model for the buildoff should be here soon!


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

what kind of camera are you using minidreams? Thats a nice one, I'm picking up my optio a10 today!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by psn8586_@Jun 8 2006, 05:40 AM~5572423
> *what kind of camera are you using minidreams? Thats a nice one, I'm picking up my optio a10 today!
> *



NOW I CANT GIVE OUT ALL MY HIDDEN TALENT ! LOL!


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

Its a camera, lol...u kill me, lol


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by psn8586_@Jun 8 2006, 10:05 AM~5573709
> *Its a camera, lol...u kill me, lol
> *


how much you got? i'll tell what he use's


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

it just so happens that he secretly told me....but ill keep my mouth shut...lol. Ill post pics with my new one tonight!...but ill still ask you, and give you a paper clip and a resin 2 door fleetwood model...jk...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 8 2006, 12:11 PM~5573752
> *how much you got? i'll tell what he use's
> *


DANG thats why i am always 2 septs behind you biggs you know what i am working with !LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 8 2006, 02:42 AM~5572031
> *This is some sick stuff!! :thumbsup: Dang, how in the hell did you get the window trim like that?
> *



Jevries ! the hard part comes molded to the body i just had to cut it out the yo have to add the rear part of the door to it ! But if you just cut the do out and then trim away the rail you have to use evergreen srtips to rebuild it ! LOL! 


It was a pain to get it and its not really right yet ! MR BIGGS got to due this 4 times ! 

He better not try it while drinking the japan gold leaf thats for sure ! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 8 2006, 10:26 AM~5573844
> *Jevries ! the hard part comes molded to the body i just had to cut it out the yo have to add the rear part of the door to it ! But if you just cut the do out and then trim away the rail you have to use evergreen srtips to rebuild it !  LOL!
> It was a pain to get it  and its not really right yet ! MR BIGGS got to due this 4 times !
> 
> ...


IT'S DONE MY BROTHER ..ALL 4 DOOR'S. a lil brass and some solder work's wonder's.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 8 2006, 01:21 PM~5574202
> *IT'S DONE MY BROTHER ..ALL 4 DOOR'S. a lil brass and some solder work's wonder's.
> *


Shit i would burn my self ! Thats the wonder on my bench ! LOL! POST IT UP so we can see !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANKS TO MR BIGGS FOR THE CADI & THE EXTRA GOODIES...THANKS ESE! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jun 8 2006, 01:38 PM~5574273
> *THANKS TO MR BIGGS FOR THE CADI & THE EXTRA GOODIES...THANKS ESE! :biggrin:
> *


YES MANY < MINI< thanks got out to Biggs and Beto ! They go out of the way to help when its needed Lets no just start asking for hand outs ! Lets keep this hobby alive for all of us to enjoy ! These BIG guys on the borad offer use items to do this ! and its seems that they and my self get flooded with request on FREE STUFF ! Come On guys! They want to hook you up its out of a good heart , dont be on them hands opened wanting them to dump shit out on you ! They are trying to run a Business and keep your enjoyment of scale plastic alive ! 

So Like MARNATE said Thanks to all Four of you small group of fellas that aregiving use true hobbiest A chance at what you offer !


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

sent out moneyorder for 2 of em today so i'll get in


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

here's a lil thing im working on today. since i need a good bumper kit i just thought to cast my own i made the master out of clay. just a rough sample,still need's a bit of detail. but it's better then what's out there. still got to make the tire. but it's 2 scale. that's all that matter's


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

here's a quick mock up. i hope you like it.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

looking good big brother!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 8 2006, 05:45 PM~5576392
> *looking good big brother!!
> *


thank's lil brother. going to have to talk to cathy lee gifford about casting this.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 8 2006, 07:48 PM~5576413
> *thank's lil brother. going to have to talk to cathy lee gifford about casting this.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

here's the way it going to end up, this is just the basket part. im making the tire part next. :biggrin: 




























enjoy.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

dam server :angry:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

beyond my levels,but if i get a model in time i might build one,the opening doors,and such are way beyond my level,so i will build what i can,,,,


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 8 2006, 08:06 PM~5577134
> *beyond my levels,but if i get a model in time i might build one,the opening doors,and such are way beyond my level,so i will build what i can,,,,
> *


just do it homie. the sky's the limit.

ok here it is for the night . got to get ready for tomorrow's trip up north.
here's the tire part. still need's the rim and a few ring's to give it that real look.
the making of the tire part.










here's the complete bumper kit. . just need's back up light's. and plate housing.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Where's mine?


----------



## 1phatxb (May 19, 2006)

Biggs you are a sick sick man!!! lol dude you get down bro cant wait to see that sucker done! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

thank's for the complement's homie's :biggrin: 
tatman im thinking of casting a few for the homie's that need one.  

here's a few more, on the cadillac.


----------



## 1phatxb (May 19, 2006)

:thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1phatxb_@Jun 8 2006, 09:52 PM~5577768
> *:thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


thank's dog.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 8 2006, 09:48 PM~5577745
> *thank's  for the complement's homie's :biggrin:
> tatman im thinking of casting a few for the homie's that need one.
> 
> ...


show it with the doors open :biggrin:


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 8 2006, 10:48 PM~5577745
> *thank's  for the complement's homie's :biggrin:
> tatman im thinking of casting a few for the homie's that need one.
> 
> ...


dont mean to knock your lac homie the booty kit you made looks sick. but i gotta say. they wheel inclosure looks a little bit to big


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 8 2006, 08:40 PM~5577308
> *just do it homie. the sky's the limit.
> 
> ok here it is for the night . got to get ready for tomorrow's trip up north.
> ...


Dang, Biggs you almost got me there with the clay bumper kit...hehehe...constructing it from scratch using styrene is way ""easier"".. :biggrin:
Looks sick man!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jun 8 2006, 11:45 PM~5578304
> *dont mean to knock your lac homie the booty kit you made looks sick. but i gotta say. they wheel inclosure looks a little bit to big
> 
> 
> ...


thank's homie. good looking out. yeah it is a bit too big, just got carried away last night . that's the easy part to make.i couldent find an up close pic of one. my homie sent me a side view of one. thank's for the pic.

jev. i use the clay to get me inspired. kinda like a temporary mok up just to see how thing's will look. and yes styrene is the only way to go, i like working with it. thank's a million bro............:thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM NINJA CAN'T WAIT TILL THEY GET CASTED!!


----------



## v8rebel (May 30, 2006)

I just gave mine a coat of some transparent green to show the flake and it took a tumble to the ground...now it has some all natural dirt grain on the top...hella pissed me off.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by v8rebel_@Jun 9 2006, 09:36 AM~5579167
> *I just gave mine a coat of some transparent green to show the flake and it took a tumble to the ground...now it has some all natural dirt grain on the top...hella pissed me off.
> *


That type of shit is just a given when I paint. It sucks ass.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by v8rebel_@Jun 9 2006, 07:36 AM~5579167
> *I just gave mine a coat of some transparent green to show the flake and it took a tumble to the ground...now it has some all natural dirt grain on the top...hella pissed me off.
> *


use a metal coat hanger and tape it to the inside of the car. you will never have that problem again. it suck's when that happen's homie.  
good luck on your repair's.


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

anyone know the kolor of that green lac with the gold d's, a few pics above?????????


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:  :biggrin: 
SWEET NEW PAGE


----------



## SoCalSRH (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 8 2006, 09:48 PM~5577745
> *thank's  for the complement's homie's :biggrin:
> tatman im thinking of casting a few for the homie's that need one.
> 
> ...


bad ass! :worship:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

dam biggs.that awsome.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

thank's homie's :wave:


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

As of lastnight my caddy is a vert. I'll try and post pics later tonight. uffin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kansascutty_@Jun 9 2006, 08:53 AM~5579558
> *As of lastnight my caddy is a vert. I'll try and post pics later tonight. uffin:
> *


im still trying to come up with a good boot for the caddy. im going to make it out of clay and get the right form first.


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 9 2006, 10:54 AM~5580292
> *im still trying to come up with a good boot for the caddy. im going to make it out of clay and get the right form first.
> *


Cool cast me one when you get it finished. I was going to just make it a roadster but if your boot comes out right then i guess my plans will change.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kansascutty_@Jun 9 2006, 11:03 AM~5580337
> *Cool cast me one when you get it finished. I was going to just make it a roadster but if your boot comes out right then i guess my plans will change.
> *


when i get back from my lil road trip this weekend i'll give it a try.


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 9 2006, 11:10 AM~5580373
> *when i get back from my lil road trip this weekend i'll give it a try.
> *


Good deal. :biggrin: Be safe on that road trip.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kansascutty_@Jun 9 2006, 11:27 AM~5580482
> *Good deal. :biggrin:  Be safe on that road trip.
> *


thank's homie.  
i'll try and post from up there and send some pic's of the show if my laptop will work out there.


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 9 2006, 11:43 AM~5580590
> *thank's homie.
> i'll try and post from up there and send some pic's of the show if my laptop will work out there.
> *


SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

GOOD LUCK TO ALL MODLERS SHOWING THIS WEEKEND.........ALSO DON'T DRINK & DRIVE :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

here's a few more.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 9 2006, 05:18 PM~5581855
> *here's a few more.
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET...I NEED 4 WHEN DONE!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

menace.maybe you should stay here and not make the trip.it is important that for the security of this great nation that you finish the cont kit. :biggrin: then get me a few.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 9 2006, 05:24 PM~5581878
> *menace.maybe you should stay here and not make the trip.it is important that for te security of this great nation that you finish the cont kit. :biggrin: then get me a few.
> *


*X 2...THATS A GOOD ONE!*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 9 2006, 06:24 PM~5581878
> *menace.maybe you should stay here and not make the trip.it is important that for the security of this great nation that you finish the cont kit. :biggrin: then get me a few.
> *



EVERY GREAT BUILDER NEEDS TIME OFF!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

i know that.we all know that.but we are talking about a legend here.he laughs at time off.ho dont care about time off.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

all work and no play make menace a dull man. 
here you go just fixed the basket.
after


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

dam  ok.take some time off then.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

BIGGS BUMPERS LOOKIN GOOD! 

I had the hardest day every on this hood ! Tring to get it hinged ! I post pics later !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

That conti kit looks real good. :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

are the hoods on those sealed?
im lookin at gettin one and if they are sealed ill be havin to cut it open,also is the trunk sealed?


----------



## original_86 (Oct 11, 2004)

both open


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sweet...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok now i need to order one and get to buildin,JUST REMEMBER YALL,I HAVE YET TO FULLY FINISH ONE,not by choice i had a hard time findin the wheels i wanted,now i got em and am wantin to build another..


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

These caddies are looking good already........nice work..   :biggrin: 

and heres a little inspiration..... :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

looks good,


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jun 11 2006, 08:49 AM~5588744
> *These caddies are looking good already........nice work..     :biggrin:
> 
> and heres a little inspiration..... :wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> ...


_a little west coast ghost riding _:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hmmm now to try to build a model that looks that good...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

here's a few more of the bumper kit, still need's some detail to it but 90% done.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

looks tight biggs keep them coming :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 11 2006, 08:19 PM~5591257
> *here's a few more of the bumper kit, still need's some detail to it but 90% done.
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

thank's dog! i just fixed the tire now it's too scale.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

looks great bigg's you gonna drop a wire in the middle of it?????


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 11 2006, 09:14 PM~5591568
> *TU SAVES CARNAL...4 PLEASE :biggrin:  :biggrin: *


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jun 11 2006, 08:17 PM~5591591
> *looks great bigg's you gonna drop a wire in the middle of it?????
> *


thank's 59.
don't know yet still to early..i might put a mural on it.


----------



## 1phatxb (May 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 11 2006, 08:14 PM~5591568
> *thank's dog! i just fixed the tire now it's too scale.
> 
> 
> ...


damn looks really good bro looks real, shit!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1phatxb_@Jun 11 2006, 08:51 PM~5591759
> *damn looks really good bro looks real, shit!!
> 
> 
> ...


thank's lil homie, i try my best.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 11 2006, 09:21 PM~5591621
> *thank's 59.
> don't know yet still to early..i might put a mural on it.
> *


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

booty kit is looking straight big homie


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 11 2006, 09:07 PM~5591902
> *booty kit is looking straight big homie
> *


thank's ryan.  
you know what im going to be doing tonight


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 11 2006, 08:58 PM~5592196
> *thank's ryan.
> you know what im going to be doing tonight
> 
> ...



_*Looking Good "B"*_


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

thank's primo :thumbsup:


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 11 2006, 08:58 PM~5592196
> *thank's ryan.
> you know what im going to be doing tonight
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 11 2006, 10:36 PM~5592641
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>The creations begin*


----------



## seriouscc (Feb 17, 2006)

I want in!!!!!!!
I want in!!!!!!!!!!!!
I want in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Iwant in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
PLEASE


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

just call me DR. Frankinstien :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by seriouscc_@Jun 11 2006, 10:48 PM~5592687
> *I want in!!!!!!!
> I want in!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I want in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


_Got your PM, order Caddy to get in_


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 11 2006, 11:43 PM~5592667
> *The creations begin
> *



What a nice sight... :biggrin: Reproducing stuff is the illest! :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 11 2006, 10:49 PM~5592690
> *Wait, That's DR. BIGGIESTEIN :biggrin:*


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol,


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 12 2006, 12:49 AM~5592690
> *just call me DR. Frankinstien :biggrin:
> *




I will call you what ever you want.As long as i can get one of those cont kits. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i aint gettin a conti kit when i build one.....

im still at rookie stage.....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 12 2006, 10:02 AM~5593845
> *i aint gettin a conti kit when i build one.....
> 
> im still at rookie stage.....
> *



Dont worry about that.just aim high and youll get it done.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

here's the window pillar's made out of brass.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 12 2006, 09:30 PM~5598360
> *here's the window pillar's made out of brass.
> 
> 
> ...


_*Lookin Better Than Great!!!!!*_


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 12 2006, 10:33 PM~5598381
> *Lookin Better Than Great!!!!!
> *


gracias primo..tu saves como los asemos. 


opp's i forgot to hit the sap button.

thank's cuz. you know how we do it.


----------



## BigT[NZ] (Apr 17, 2004)

holy s*** man, I thought you were going to leave the pillars out, then you go and drop that bomb on us...sick


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigT[NZ]_@Jun 12 2006, 11:00 PM~5598487
> *holy s*** man, I thought you were going to leave the pillars out, then you go and drop that bomb on us...sick
> *


thank's homie...  
that's the main thing that show's when you have the door's open. got to have them pillars. can't leave anything out on this build.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

are u gonna have all 4 doors open???


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Jun 12 2006, 11:15 PM~5598572
> *are u gonna have all 4 doors open???
> *


yup :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Jun 12 2006, 11:24 PM~5598621
> *NICE!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


thank's homie.


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

very nice biggs.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 13 2006, 05:13 AM~5599151
> *very nice biggs.
> *


thank's homie's
it should be done next month.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 11 2006, 09:58 PM~5592196
> *thank's ryan.
> you know what im going to be doing tonight
> 
> ...



Mr Biggs , will the monte rear bumpers also be available like you made the front LS clips available?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jun 13 2006, 10:45 AM~5600544
> *Mr Biggs  , will the monte rear bumpers also be available like you made the front LS clips available?
> *


if the mold is ok when i get home yes. but we will have to see.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

dam biggs.those things look bad as hell.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 13 2006, 11:32 AM~5600812
> *dam biggs.those things look bad as hell.
> *


thank's bro.  
just got to get home and bust them open. see how they came out.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

keep us posted. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 13 2006, 12:50 PM~5601254
> *keep us posted. :biggrin:
> *


10-4 will do.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

it came out good. here's the first one's.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 13 2006, 07:18 PM~5602693
> *it came out good. here's the first one's.
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jun 13 2006, 05:20 PM~5602701
> *Dude... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

lemme know as soon as you figure out prices on everything. i need all that stuff..........


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hail to the king mr biggs :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 13 2006, 05:18 PM~5602693
> *it came out good. here's the first one's.
> 
> 
> ...



_*PRIMO, YOU THE MAN, LOOKS SUPER KLEAN*_


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 13 2006, 07:19 PM~5603075
> *hail to the king mr biggs :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


gracia's bigdogg...i just love doing this shit dog. :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

Wow... You guys are good :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 13 2006, 07:35 PM~5603204
> *PRIMO, YOU THE MAN, LOOKS SUPER KLEAN
> *


THANK'S PRIMO.  


thank you too kaddykid, you know how we do it. if they don't make it we will cast our own.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 13 2006, 07:18 PM~5602693
> *it came out good. here's the first one's.
> 
> 
> ...


damn that looks great biggs when you ready for shipping :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

damn that did come out clean bro...i got kathy lee on line 2...just give me the word  lol


----------



## BigT[NZ] (Apr 17, 2004)

Your a resin machine bro...good shit


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 13 2006, 08:58 PM~5603686
> *damn that did come out clean bro...i got kathy lee on line 2...just give me the word  lol
> *


she just left here. and took her worker's with her fuckin bitch.
putting in some work tonight. :wave:









here's the ls back bumper.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

oh damn.....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

DUDE....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 13 2006, 08:34 PM~5603862
> *she just left here. and took her worker's with her fuckin bitch.
> putting in some work tonight. :wave:
> 
> ...


_*Yeah, Send that puta my way, I make her work *_:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

she only like's big guy's. so she's all mine. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 13 2006, 10:25 PM~5604050
> *she only like's big guy's. so she's all mine.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looking good!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 13 2006, 09:34 PM~5603862
> *she just left here. and took her worker's with her fuckin bitch.
> putting in some work tonight. :wave:
> 
> ...


I want to buy so PM me How much and Shipping to 85713.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

NICE!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

thank's guy's


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jun 13 2006, 07:10 PM~5602988
> *lemme know as soon as you figure out prices on everything. i need all that stuff..........
> *


i don't know about selling these. i was just going to make a few for the homie's. 
after what happen with the clip's. everyone wanted one then when we made them
most of the guy's didn't even hit me back up. but it's all good. if i decide to sell them. i will let you know for sure homie.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

dammmmmmmm.biggs.those are tight as hell.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 14 2006, 10:14 AM~5606143
> *     dammmmmmmm.biggs.those are tight as hell.
> *


 :biggrin: thank's homie
stop by here for lunch . i'll be here all day.


----------



## v8rebel (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 14 2006, 09:13 AM~5606137
> *i don't know about selling these. i was just going to make a few for the homie's.
> after what happen with the clip's. everyone wanted one then when we made them
> most of the guy's didn't even hit me back up. but it's all good. if i decide to sell them. i will let you know  for sure homie.
> *



Well Im still debating if I wanna go legit and order a clip. Im still not sure. I was originally just building along with everyone since I got the monte kit at the same time. You still got plenty of the clips? I noticed the ebay link was done. PM me.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by v8rebel_@Jun 14 2006, 12:17 PM~5606162
> *Well Im still debating if I wanna go legit and order a clip. Im still not sure. I was originally just building along with everyone since I got the monte kit at the same time. You still got plenty of the clips? I noticed the ebay link was done. PM me.
> *


the ebay link is done because it was for unplated clips...plated ones are now available, and when the grill get here in the next few days, a new ebay listing will be made with the chrome


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 14 2006, 12:13 PM~5606137
> *i don't know about selling these. i was just going to make a few for the homie's.
> after what happen with the clip's. everyone wanted one then when we made them
> most of the guy's didn't even hit me back up. but it's all good. if i decide to sell them. i will let you know  for sure homie.
> *


yea, i've sold FAR less then expected so far. :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 14 2006, 10:32 AM~5606225
> *yea, i've sold FAR less then expected so far.  :uh:
> *


I'm still needing a few more :cheesy: Just waiting on the word of the chrome ones to come back. :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 14 2006, 12:44 PM~5606298
> *I'm still needing a few more  :cheesy:  Just waiting on the word of the chrome ones to come back.  :biggrin:
> *


17th...you can order them now though


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 14 2006, 11:13 AM~5606137
> *i don't know about selling these. i was just going to make a few for the homie's.
> after what happen with the clip's. everyone wanted one then when we made them
> most of the guy's didn't even hit me back up. but it's all good. if i decide to sell them. i will let you know  for sure homie.
> *


*SHIT I DID MY PART I BOUGHT TWO OF THEM & I GOT THE BUMPER & CONTI, KIT ON THE WAY.....THANKS ESE*


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 14 2006, 10:45 AM~5606302
> *17th...you can order them now though
> *



will do, I'll send the cash to ya Friday. Along with other items on my shopping list. LOL.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 14 2006, 09:13 AM~5606137
> *i don't know about selling these. i was just going to make a few for the homie's.
> after what happen with the clip's. everyone wanted one then when we made them
> most of the guy's didn't even hit me back up. but it's all good. if i decide to sell them. i will let you know  for sure homie.
> *


I HEAR YOU HOMIE!!!! WHAT DID I SAY WAY BACK???? EVERYBODY ON HERE CLAIMING THEY WANT 3,4,5 AND EVEN 6!!!! WHERE YOU AT PPL?????? HAHAHA. SELLING WOLF TICKETS HOMIE. I SAID I NEDDED ONE AND STILL INTEND ON GETTING IT. I'M JUST NOT READY FOR THAT CAR YET. EVERYBODY ACTED LIKE "YEAH AS SOON AS THERE DONE I WANT CLIPS CUZ I GOT MONTES TO BUILD"..HAHAHAHA. YEAH OK!!! I THINK THEY ALL GOT SCARED BEACAUSE OF THE PRICE. HEY HOMIE BIG PROPS FOR YOUR EFFORT AND MAKING IT POSSIBLE FOR THE HOMIES WHO REALLY BUILD!!!!! ITS A SHAME THAT THOSE WHO WOLFED IT DIDNT COME THRU BRO. NOW YOU KNOW FOR NEXT TIME KEEP THEM FOR THE REAL HOMIES. HEY THIS IS MY .02!!!!! ANYBODY DON'T LIKE IT, TOUGH! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 14 2006, 03:01 PM~5607425
> *I HEAR YOU HOMIE!!!! WHAT DID I SAY WAY BACK???? EVERYBODY ON HERE CLAIMING THEY WANT 3,4,5 AND EVEN 6!!!! WHERE YOU AT PPL?????? HAHAHA. SELLING WOLF TICKETS HOMIE. I SAID I NEDDED ONE AND STILL INTEND ON GETTING IT. I'M JUST NOT READY FOR THAT CAR YET. EVERYBODY ACTED LIKE "YEAH AS SOON AS THERE DONE I WANT CLIPS CUZ I GOT MONTES TO BUILD"..HAHAHAHA. YEAH OK!!! I THINK THEY ALL GOT SCARED BEACAUSE OF THE PRICE. HEY HOMIE BIG PROPS FOR YOUR EFFORT AND MAKING IT POSSIBLE FOR THE HOMIES WHO REALLY BUILD!!!!! ITS A SHAME THAT THOSE WHO WOLFED IT DIDNT COME THRU BRO. NOW YOU KNOW FOR NEXT TIME KEEP THEM FOR THE REAL HOMIES. HEY THIS IS MY .02!!!!! ANYBODY DON'T LIKE IT, TOUGH! :biggrin:
> *


X 2 HOMIE..YOU SAID IT! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jun 14 2006, 01:03 PM~5607441
> *X 2 HOMIE..YOU SAID IT! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: ONLY SPEAKING ON ALL THE TALK!!! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YOURS!!! OR SHOULD I SAY YOUR 2!!! GOOD LOOKING OUT FOR THE HOMIE BIGGS!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 14 2006, 03:05 PM~5607455
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  ONLY SPEAKING ON ALL THE TALK!!! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YOURS!!! OR SHOULD I SAY YOUR 2!!! GOOD LOOKING OUT FOR THE HOMIE BIGGS!
> *


ONLY BEING REAL HOMIE...MY AREN'T GONNA BE ALL CUT UP THERE JUST GONNA BE CLEAN STREET CARS!!! ALL LOTIONED OUT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 14 2006, 02:01 PM~5607425
> *I HEAR YOU HOMIE!!!! WHAT DID I SAY WAY BACK???? EVERYBODY ON HERE CLAIMING THEY WANT 3,4,5 AND EVEN 6!!!! WHERE YOU AT PPL?????? HAHAHA. SELLING WOLF TICKETS HOMIE. I SAID I NEDDED ONE AND STILL INTEND ON GETTING IT. I'M JUST NOT READY FOR THAT CAR YET. EVERYBODY ACTED LIKE "YEAH AS SOON AS THERE DONE I WANT CLIPS CUZ I GOT MONTES TO BUILD"..HAHAHAHA. YEAH OK!!! I THINK THEY ALL GOT SCARED BEACAUSE OF THE PRICE. HEY HOMIE BIG PROPS FOR YOUR EFFORT AND MAKING IT POSSIBLE FOR THE HOMIES WHO REALLY BUILD!!!!! ITS A SHAME THAT THOSE WHO WOLFED IT DIDNT COME THRU BRO. NOW YOU KNOW FOR NEXT TIME KEEP THEM FOR THE REAL HOMIES. HEY THIS IS MY .02!!!!! ANYBODY DON'T LIKE IT, TOUGH! :biggrin:
> *


i hear you fred and thank's homie . good looking out marinate..  
we are going to take these new item's a different route. order to made, not made to order


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
WHATS UP WEY.......


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :guns: THE HATERS....


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jun 14 2006, 01:10 PM~5607487
> *ONLY BEING REAL HOMIE...MY AREN'T GONNA BE ALL CUT UP THERE JUST GONNA BE CLEAN STREET CARS!!! ALL LOTIONED OUT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DOESN'T MATTER IF NOTHINGS OPEN CUZ I KNOW THEIR GONNA BE TIGHT!!!! YOUR WORK IS CLEAN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 14 2006, 03:14 PM~5607520
> *DOESN'T MATTER IF NOTHINGS OPEN CUZ I KNOW THEIR GONNA BE TIGHT!!!! YOUR WORK IS CLEAN!!! :biggrin:
> *


THANKS....SAME TO YOU TO HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 14 2006, 01:10 PM~5607489
> *i hear you fred and thank's homie . good looking out marinate..
> we are going to take these new item's a different route. order to made, not made to order
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: THERE YOU GO HOMIE!! THATS THE WAY TO DO IT!!!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jun 14 2006, 01:15 PM~5607529
> *THANKS....SAME TO YOU TO HOMIE! :biggrin:
> *


GRACIAS :thumbsup: I BETTER GET MY ASS BACK TO WORK!! HAHA TTYGL


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jun 14 2006, 02:12 PM~5607503
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :guns: THE HATERS....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

you tell them biggs nothings free homie


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 14 2006, 03:34 PM~5608016
> *you tell them biggs nothings free homie
> *


it cost money and take's time to make this stuff. and to build it from scratch that's a whole nother story.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

amazing!!,,someone went in and deleted my post. All i said was "i expected the clip to cost a little less" then went on to say it was a beautiful clip, and i still wanted one.

whos the communist deleting my post?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jun 15 2006, 02:44 PM~5612664
> *amazing!!,,someone went in and deleted my post. All i said was "i expected the clip to cost a little less" then went on to say it was a beautiful clip, and i still wanted one.
> 
> whos the communist deleting my post?
> *


I AM!

i also deleted 75 other posts that were in with the whole argument. so don't think your that special  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 15 2006, 01:58 PM~5612742
> *I AM!
> 
> i also deleted 75 other posts that were in with the whole argument. so don't think your that special    :biggrin:
> *



:tears: and he thought he was special.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 15 2006, 09:58 PM~5612742
> *I AM!
> 
> i also deleted 75 other posts that were in with the whole argument. so don't think your that special    :biggrin:
> *


what argument? i made one post on the matter, and its gone (dont really care that its gone, just that it was deleted for no good reason). Not concerned with any other posts ,just mine.

custombuild,, grown man biz, mind yours.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jun 15 2006, 04:22 PM~5613422
> *what argument? i made one post on the matter, and its gone (dont really care that its gone, just that it was deleted for no good reason). Not concerned with any other posts ,just mine.
> 
> custombuild,, grown man biz, mind yours.
> *


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jun 15 2006, 05:22 PM~5613422
> *what argument? i made one post on the matter, and its gone (dont really care that its gone, just that it was deleted for no good reason). Not concerned with any other posts ,just mine.
> 
> custombuild,, grown man biz, mind yours.
> *


the 4 page dispute from yesterday. you post was just in the mix i guess


----------



## v8rebel (May 30, 2006)

Heres what I got so far.. Not much but its happening!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by v8rebel_@Jun 15 2006, 08:31 PM~5614499
> *Heres what I got so far.. Not much but its happening!
> 
> 
> ...


i traded mine for a lambo


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

looks good homie what color are the panels going 2 be


----------



## v8rebel (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 15 2006, 06:43 PM~5614569
> *looks good homie what color are the panels going 2 be
> *



Not sure yet. Maybe gold?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

naw dont go gold bro if anything paint it 2 match the body


----------



## v8rebel (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Jun 15 2006, 06:46 PM~5614593
> *naw dont go gold bro if anything paint it 2 match the body
> *



I was considering that too. I also got some Lime Gold metal flake?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by v8rebel_@Jun 15 2006, 07:56 PM~5614651
> *I was considering that too. I also got some Lime Gold metal flake?
> *


paint them a lighter green, that will look good


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

tan panels and tan top would look good too........


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jun 15 2006, 08:04 PM~5614693
> *tan panels and tan top would look good too........
> *


x-2..............


----------



## v8rebel (May 30, 2006)

I got some of that bright tamiya candy lime green that i painted that 77. I dont have tan but was thinking of doing the top and interior black


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by v8rebel_@Jun 15 2006, 09:00 PM~5614973
> *I got some of that bright tamiya candy lime green that i painted that 77. I dont have tan but was thinking of doing the top and interior black
> *


might not look good with that dark of color. ghost gray or lighter will be ok.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jun 15 2006, 08:04 PM~5614693
> *tan panels and tan top would look good too........
> *


x-3..............


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

when i get one ill figure out what colors ima use on mine,so far i have toxic green sparklescent..


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

YEAH I THINK TAN IS THE ONLY COLOR THAT'LL LOOK GOOD WITH THIS SHADE OF GREEN. ITS GONNA LOOK LIKE MARINATES RAG BUT OH WELL.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

with that green you could also go for like a silver for the top and the rockers and it would make it stand apart from the others.....



just an idea...


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

light gray wouldn't be that bad..... I'm using tan *like everyone else it seems*, with a kandy tang paint. I need to do the foil, then clear the bitch...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Jun 16 2006, 01:57 PM~5618536
> *light gray wouldn't be that bad..... I'm using tan *like everyone else it seems*, with a kandy tang paint.  I need to do the foil, then clear the bitch...
> *


Sound like this one i built with BETO !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*JUST LIKE THIS HOMIE!*


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 16 2006, 01:09 PM~5618635
> *Sound like this one i built with BETO !
> 
> 
> ...


just about... :angry: 

oh well.... I guess I really gotta step it up with the hydraulics and the little details...

should be fun!!! :happysad:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by maddhopper_@Jun 16 2006, 02:11 PM~5618648
> *just about...  :angry:
> 
> oh well.... I guess I really gotta step it up with the hydraulics and the little details...
> ...












dont need alot ! Make it look clean and try to put the hoses and wire where they should be ! The little details help !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 16 2006, 11:09 AM~5618635
> *Sound like this one i built with BETO !
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN IT MINIDREAMS THAT FUCKER LOOKS LIKE YOU COULD JUMP IN AND TURN THAT SUCKER ON AND ROLL!!! GOT ANYMORE CLOSEUPS OF THE ENGINE COMPARTMENT. LOOKS HELLA REAL FROM HERE. I LIKE THIS ONE.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

do a darker green leather type


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

looks good so far guys,

i been tryin to get my airbrush to work,it needs more fine tuning,i just need to find out why the air aint comin through right,i think the inlet needle spring(valve that hooks airline to brush) needs adjusting....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

heres my entry for the caddy challenge. :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

looking good homies hopefully mine comes in the mail soon


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

update on the airbrush problems,i need to order part no.50-036 for mine,its a badger 155 anthem...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 19 2006, 04:18 PM~5633665
> *its a badger 155 anthem...
> *



Iwata all the way :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

how long do we have 2 enter the challenge????


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

here's my caddy. hope u all like it


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Jun 19 2006, 03:21 PM~5633683
> *how long do we have 2 enter the challenge????
> *


there ain't realy no time limit or dead line. it's just a personal challenge from me.
you are more then welcome to enter.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 20 2006, 02:44 PM~5640362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good bigdogg. nice bumper kit. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

thanks biggs


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

BIGGS connie looks real good on that thing ! Its nice being in the loop with BIGGS !


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 20 2006, 02:44 PM~5640362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

very nice....


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 16 2006, 12:09 PM~5618635
> *Sound like this one i built with BETO !
> 
> 
> ...



hey, what color did yall use to paint this one, brand as well?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by psn8586_@Jun 22 2006, 11:07 AM~5650154
> *hey, what color did yall use to paint this one, brand as well?
> *


it was house of Kolor candy tangalo, not the pearl tanagalo over gray sealer 

I did mix it with a little cosmic silver base ! I belive it was like 20ml of orange and 2 ml of the silver ! Just enough silver to add a little flake to the orange !


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

here is my start i shaved the vinal top off 
(dont worry green isnt my final color just the base)


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

whoops forgot to put up pics


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

looks good homie pattern it out :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thats what im planing on 
:thumbsup: 
i think im gonna patern it and spray some anodized blue over the whole car


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

it's gonna look good keep it up


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

this kit is not even sold in Ga so i am out, damn i could have us a 50


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

contact beto at betoscustoms he might hook u up


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jun 22 2006, 02:39 PM~5652480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THATS A NICE GREEN I WOULD DO A MULI COLOR GREEN ON IT


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

this is just a mock up of what my bumper kit's going to look like. still need's to be cut and fitted a little lower to where the lip of the rim sit's below the basket.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

looking good biggs :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 22 2006, 04:59 PM~5652856
> *looking good biggs :thumbsup:
> *


thank's bigdogg. 
here you go homie's 
i just have to glue the rim to the wheel cover and it get's real snug. the lil gap will disappear.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 biggs is da man :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jun 22 2006, 05:51 PM~5653063
> *:0 biggs is da man  :thumbsup:
> *


thank's homie.


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

how you going to fill in that gap?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@Jun 22 2006, 03:30 PM~5652742
> *this kit is not even sold in Ga so i am out, damn i could have us a 50
> *



_*PM ME IF YOUR STILL INTERESTED, ALWAYS WILLING TO HELP A HOMIE OUT. *_


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

need to start on my caddy.  Got it based.


----------



## seriouscc (Feb 17, 2006)

Can any one sell me that bumper kit!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 22 2006, 05:49 PM~5652812
> *this is just a mock up of what my bumper kit's going to look like. still need's to be cut and fitted a little lower to where the lip of the rim sit's below the basket.
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH DOG CAN'T WAIT FOR MINE!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

it's on the way perro.  
i was sick as a dog all yesterday. :barf:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 23 2006, 10:57 AM~5656601
> *it's on the way perro.
> i was sick as a dog all yesterday. :barf:
> *


I AIN'T TRIPPIN HOMIE...FEELING BETTER?


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jun 23 2006, 05:11 PM~5658515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS SICK HOMIE!!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Thanks homie. still need to shoot the pearl and clear ect....


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 thats fuckin siiiiiiiiiiick! damn im likin sum white cars here l8ly


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jun 23 2006, 05:18 PM~5658539
> *Thanks homie. still need to shoot the pearl and clear ect....
> *


YOU BEAT ME TO THE PUTTING THE PICTURE UP HOMIE..I GOT ALL WHITE


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jun 23 2006, 04:21 PM~5658555
> *YOU BEAT ME TO THE PUTTING THE PICTURE UP HOMIE..I GOT ALL WHITE
> *


put it up dog!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jun 23 2006, 05:24 PM~5658567
> *put it up dog!
> *


WHEN I GET THE CASA OR MANANA...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

that's tight homie 2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jun 23 2006, 04:11 PM~5658515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE! ARE YOU STILL GOING WITH THE ICE TOPPING? :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jun 23 2006, 03:42 PM~5658329
> *I AIN'T TRIPPIN HOMIE...FEELING BETTER?
> *


ALOT BETTER HOMIE...THANK'S FOR ASKING :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 23 2006, 04:57 PM~5658722
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE! ARE YOU STILL GOING WITH THE ICE TOPPING? :thumbsup:
> *


yup


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jun 23 2006, 04:13 PM~5658520
> *THATS SICK HOMIE!!
> *



X2


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jun 23 2006, 06:11 PM~5658515
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hey tataman where are the wheels from? They look like you have a set painted and a set chrome !


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i am in if it is ok, i got my caddy 2day and i love it!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jun 24 2006, 01:23 AM~5660198
> *i am in if it is ok, i got my caddy 2day and i love it!!!!
> *


Thats cool ! I dont think this build off has a start stop deadline ! It a challange by 1 of the greats here to keep everyone open to building plastic! Its so easy to to pick up a die cast and add wheels LOL! He is bring the builders out here @lil back to building ! Plus this is a new kit and a tool that was thought to be a not wanted kit and they are sold out as soon as released LOL! 

Show us what you can do !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 23 2006, 11:34 PM~5660235
> *Thats cool ! I dont think this build off has a start stop deadline ! It a challange by 1 of the greats here  to keep everyone open to  building plastic! Its so easy to to pick up a die cast and add wheels LOL! He is bring the builders out here @lil back to building ! Plus this is a new kit and a tool that was thought to be a not wanted kit and they are sold out as soon as released LOL!
> 
> Show us what you can do !
> *



it's all good. you are more then welcom to enter. and good luck on your build


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ill be building one as soon as i get one...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

you boys are bad ass this shit has come along way since i been gone keep it up


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:scrutinize: since you've been gone :dunno: your new to me must have been one hell of a trip ive been coming to this section for 8 months now and dont ever remember seening you but hey what the hell WELCOME BACK HOMIE!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jun 24 2006, 10:55 AM~5661551
> *:scrutinize: since you've been gone  :dunno: your new to me must have been one hell of a trip ive been coming to this section for 8 months now and dont ever remember seening you but hey what the hell WELCOME BACK HOMIE!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :0


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

well mine is going into some CSC... the kandy didn't come out as good as I hoped. SO back to the drawing board.... the frame got sprayed kandy too, and thats going into the purple stuff... BUT I am going to rebuild, this time NO kandy, just basic paint... so no show shit straight up street... I'd post pics, but I'm a little to unhappy with myself with the way it came out... BUT its just paint, ain't no thang right?!


----------



## seriouscc (Feb 17, 2006)

Can any one sell me that bumper kit.......darn is it a secret part no one will even holla at me about it??????????


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

if your asking about the conny kit Its a hand built part that MR BIGGS has built ! Dont think they are for sale !


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

not sure if they are for sale but i wont be usin one on mine when i build one....


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

I feel ya madhopper the patterns i did turned out like poo so my lac is bathing in some engine degreaser  then ill start over


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

here is one i threw together in like 2 hours :uh: 
will be getting re-done soon tho
looks like total crap..not happy with it at all










:uh: 









:uh:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dwnlow4lif_@Jun 25 2006, 04:25 PM~5666663
> *here is one i threw together in like 2 hours :uh:
> will be getting re-done soon tho
> looks like total crap..not happy with it at all
> ...


kinda looks ok :biggrin:


----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jun 25 2006, 04:00 PM~5666389
> *I feel ya madhopper the patterns i did turned out like poo so my lac is bathing in some engine degreaser   then ill start over
> *


yeah, I slapped mine in last night... need to pull it out in a bit... this time going with some real simple colors, nothing fancy... my wife is building one with 50's pink and hot pink pearl.. looks better then what my kandy tang did.. oh well...


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jun 26 2006, 12:22 AM~5666847
> *kinda looks ok :biggrin:
> *


not it dont..stop bs'n.. :biggrin: 
it was the last one they had to :angry: 
so im gonna have to take all the pecies off and start over


----------



## seriouscc (Feb 17, 2006)

I got my kit today lets get it on!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dwnlow4lif_@Jun 26 2006, 12:58 PM~5670863
> *not it dont..stop bs'n.. :biggrin:
> it was the last one they had to :angry:
> so im gonna have to take all the pecies off and start over
> *


all build's are good build's homie.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

wait..... do we have to take a dated pic, cuz i havent started yet so ,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

nope and dead line either


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 26 2006, 09:41 PM~5671545
> *all build's are good build's homie.
> *


yeah..well not this one..compared to some ive done in the past...guess i just got in to big of a hurry :uh: 
thanks tho


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

IT'S NOT WHAT OTHERS THINKOF, IT'S WHAT YOU THINK. YOU BUILD IT YOU LIKE IT 
FUCK IT , IT'S WHAT THE BUILDER THINK OF IT, NOT OTHERS


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dwnlow4lif_@Jun 25 2006, 03:25 PM~5666663
> *here is one i threw together in like 2 hours :uh:
> will be getting re-done soon tho
> looks like total crap..not happy with it at all
> ...


HEY FOR BEING A QUICK BUILD, IT LOOKS COOL HOMIE, NOT BAD :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I like that ride, looks good!


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 27 2006, 08:49 AM~5675064
> *I like that ride, looks good!
> *


thanks bro

just the paint somehow got under the tape on the top :angry: 
nothing a lil white touch up wont handle..lol


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 26 2006, 11:17 PM~5672214
> *HEY FOR BEING A QUICK BUILD, IT  LOOKS COOL  HOMIE, NOT BAD  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro..but its still gettin re-done


----------



## v8rebel (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dwnlow4lif_@Jun 27 2006, 11:49 AM~5677302
> *thanks bro
> 
> just the paint somehow got under the tape on the top :angry:
> ...



Mine did that too....Hopefully it doesnt show up in the pics..haha I couldnt touch it up. I used a spray and didnt have the mix in a bottle.


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by v8rebel_@Jun 27 2006, 07:51 PM~5677310
> *Mine did that too....Hopefully it doesnt show up in the pics..haha I couldnt touch it up. I used a spray and didnt have the mix in a bottle.
> *


ohh...i just left the top the way it was out the box :uh: 
hahaha...


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

well i officially started mine today, and i wil post progress pics


----------



## seriouscc (Feb 17, 2006)

sneek peek!!!!























THANKS FOR LOOK'N..............SeriouS...................


----------



## seriouscc (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## seriouscc (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

it dun work homie


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by seriouscc_@Jun 29 2006, 11:35 PM~5692764
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:dunno:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

any more pics of caddys post them you all are doin some great work


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

tatman and bigdogg323 great work on them caddys hope to see more pics real soon


----------



## seriouscc (Feb 17, 2006)

Hope you lika!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice job like it cant wait to see it finsh


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

what color are you goin with


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Coll to see so many of these Caddies! I got mine 2 days ago from Beto, thanx a lot bro! It's such a good kit I'm def gonna build more of these caddies.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

WIP
White trim with supremes and big fat whites. First coat of paint. Needs another coat or two and cleared. White top. white and green guts.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

nice homie

but i just dont know about them rims

they just aint sitting with me


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Jul 1 2006, 05:30 AM~5698282
> *nice homie
> 
> but i just dont know about them rims
> ...


wires I think will fit those tires also I think. That was the rims that was on the tires, I just grabbed them to look at the WW. This may not be final product.  
I don't think they look too bad. Thats alot of weight on some supremes tho :0 
We had a 77 Linc continal back in the day with some 13" supremes. Fucked them up bad. Kept breaking welds on the spoke part thats welded to the wheel. That was a heavy ass car tho with a BB 460. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

I like the rims, its different from all the wires you see


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

so who wants a custom cadillac steering wheel?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 1 2006, 06:00 AM~5698334
> *so who wants a custom cadillac steering wheel?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 damn you always trying to take all my cash! LOL. I'll be putting a order in soon.  

and thats kinda what I thought with the WWW and supremes. I'm building a 70 imp old school with cragers and WW and a MC SS bodydropped tucking 20' too just to kinda break from the same old shit. :cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

looks good,sorry i wont be entering........


----------



## seriouscc (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by seriouscc_@Jul 1 2006, 10:54 PM~5701451
> *
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: dont forget the compton plaque


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

that looks


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thats badass serious :thumbsup: i like the buckled quarterpanel, caliswangin style :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

looks good.


----------



## mr.lowrider (Jul 3, 2006)

im really impressed with all this model cars . great work every one i just posted here but i have been threw the fourm . i just found out about this website about 2 days ago i like it . keep up the great work guys


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

welcome,if you have any questions you in the right place,im learnin more here and im still a rookie at building....


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

well here is my "setup" and it is all wired and plumbed


















and here is a mock up and the xtremely detailed engine bay

























tell me wut u think!!!


----------



## Kreator (Nov 7, 2005)

I like the engine detail. But why did you paint it in flat blue? Or is the clear coat still missing?


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kreator_@Jul 4 2006, 11:31 AM~5714262
> *I like the engine detail. But why did you paint it in flat blue? Or is the clear coat still missing?
> *


x2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## seriouscc (Feb 17, 2006)

that blue looks tight !


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

maybe this will help!!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

foil the windsheild wipers


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i wanna get into the model thing but where do i start? i wanna take a caddy like the above ones and try to replicate my car. i have a idea on how to do it. can i use bondo or something to mold to bodys together and what not


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Blue Caddy looks good!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 1 2006, 05:12 AM~5698272
> *WIP
> White trim with supremes and big fat whites.  First coat of paint. Needs another coat or two and cleared.  White top. white and green guts.
> 
> ...


Those wheels and tires look badass!


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 4 2006, 03:38 PM~5715572
> *maybe this will help!!
> 
> 
> ...


that look badass


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

ok here is a few more pics of my cadillac. i just finished the other two door's.and im about to put the pillar's in for good. this is what it's going to look like on the door's. i still got to tweek them till they fit flush.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

_*FUCK MUCHO TRABAJO FOR ME, LOOKS KLEAN*_


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

thats gonna take the game to a whole new level.....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

thank's homie's.
got to do what i got to do. i got money on this build. and im even going to up the anny. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 7 2006, 01:48 PM~5568511
> *GAS BRAKE DIP<DIP < GAS BRAKE DIP <DIP <
> 
> DOORS OPEN MAN DOOR MAN! :biggrin:
> ...



little side note , i got to take over this caddy today . gonna get a cmc touch nothing radical . but i spent a few minutes today in a certian madmans lab soaking up knowledge and taking notes. please believe that it will be nice .... and with a little work pretty damn detailed... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks david! you the man!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

that's a clean ride. i can't wait to see it done. i have my hand's full with this build.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

All rides look superclean!! Keep up the good work!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 5 2006, 11:32 PM~5722918
> *All rides look superclean!! Keep up the good work!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X-2


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

Nice blue caddy... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

THEY ALL LOOK GOOD..


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

i aint going crazy just something clean and can be finished in a month


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jul 8 2006, 07:26 PM~5738138
> *i aint going crazy just something clean and can be finished in a month
> 
> 
> ...


i was waiting to see when u were gonna build one of these. but i was hoping u would of put it on 22s or 24s. not cause thats how i like caddys , but cause i wanna see one these models done up that way and i think ur the only person who'd do it , plus would do it nice (suspension wise). (and i kno u did the metal one, but the rims were to big)


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jul 8 2006, 07:13 PM~5738586
> *i was waiting to see when u were gonna build one of these. but i was hoping u would of put it on 22s or 24s. not cause thats how i like caddys , but cause i wanna see one these models done up that way and i think ur the only person who'd do it , plus would do it nice (suspension wise). (and i kno u did the metal one, but the rims were to big)
> *


those are close i like my lacs on 20s the 2 monster lacs i built are mainly to add some shock value to model shows


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jul 8 2006, 04:26 PM~5738138
> *i aint going crazy just something clean and can be finished in a month
> 
> 
> ...



looks like that are tight,as long as it aint lookin like a monster truck chassis car.....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Got me some wheels for my caddy. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sweet.. congrats.....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

thx


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im still lookin into makin a hopper model,


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 10 2006, 06:35 AM~5745582
> *Got me some wheels for my caddy. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


rim nice but the tire looks to big :scrutinize:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jul 10 2006, 09:38 AM~5745897
> *rim nice but the tire looks to big  :scrutinize:
> *



ya i know.its a 185-75-14  
i will roll them till they wear out and get smaller ones.Im just glad to have spokes. :biggrin:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 10 2006, 07:51 AM~5745919
> *ya i know.its a 185-75-14
> i will roll them till they wear out and get smaller ones.Im just glad to have spokes. :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: i miss my car


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 10 2006, 07:51 AM~5745919
> *ya i know.its a 185-75-14
> i will roll them till they wear out and get smaller ones.Im just glad to have spokes. :biggrin:
> *


14'S!!! :thumbsdown: .. :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: ..J/K.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 10 2006, 12:38 PM~5746901
> *14'S!!! :thumbsdown: .. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin: ..J/K.
> *




thats messed up homie.iwas all excited.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 10 2006, 10:40 AM~5746914
> *thats messed up homie.iwas all excited.
> *



Hey U Aint Gotta Shave Or Swap The Calipers

be happy 

and if u dont like them nomore

give them 2 me :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 10 2006, 12:48 PM~5746981
> *Hey U Aint Gotta Shave Or Swap The Calipers
> 
> be happy
> ...



im going to put them on this weekend to see how the car looks.If i dont like them.Im going to sell them and get chromes.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 10 2006, 10:40 AM~5746914
> *thats messed up homie.iwas all excited.
> *


I'M BULLSHITTING YOU MAN!!! RIDE WHAT YOU LIKE. I'M A 13'S GUY. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 10 2006, 11:52 AM~5747503
> *im going to put them on this weekend to see how the car looks.If i dont like them.Im going to sell them and get chromes.
> *



if u dont like them let me know how much homie :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 10 2006, 01:56 PM~5747559
> *I'M BULLSHITTING YOU MAN!!! RIDE WHAT YOU LIKE. I'M A 13'S GUY.  :biggrin:
> *



i know you were bullshitting. :biggrin: i preferd 13's also.but its my sunday take the family crusing car.so i wanted a better ride for them.  but when i get my juice in.ill be getting 13's :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im stickin with 14s on my car,especially after its juiced.....


otherwise ima wind up flat siding a rim....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 10 2006, 04:44 PM~5748538
> *im stickin with 14s on my car,especially after its juiced.....
> otherwise ima wind up flat siding a rim....
> *



you got a point.im thinking now.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 10 2006, 03:46 PM~5748552
> *you got a point.im thinking now.
> *


im also gonna be hoppin my car from time to time also.......


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 10 2006, 07:35 AM~5745582
> *Got me some wheels for my caddy. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



those are pretty.


----------



## original_86 (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jul 8 2006, 06:26 PM~5738138
> *i aint going crazy just something clean and can be finished in a month
> 
> 
> ...


that's nice, where could i find some ld-1's?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 10 2006, 11:09 PM~5750549
> *those are pretty.
> *



thx


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by original_86_@Jul 11 2006, 04:54 AM~5751803
> *that's nice, where could i find some ld-1's?
> *


you cant Super OOP ill sell you mine for 30


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

im stickin with 14s on my car,especially after its juiced.....
otherwise ima wind up flat siding a rim.... 



> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 10 2006, 03:46 PM~5748552
> *you got a point.im thinking now.
> *


you guy's are big sissy's :biggrin: i have alway's used 13's and never had a problem with my tire's, from 96 big body's to 65 rag's to 91 fleet's,to 63 rag. i even hopped on the frwy doing 70. with 10 battery's and 4 pump's :twak: 
13's are the way to go.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 11 2006, 03:49 PM~5754686
> *im stickin with 14s on my car,especially after its juiced.....
> otherwise ima wind up flat siding a rim....
> you guy's are big sissy's  :biggrin:  i have alway's used 13's and never had a problem with my tire's, from 96 big body's  to 65 rag's to 91 fleet's,to 63 rag. i even hopped on the frwy doing 70.  with 10 battery's and 4 pump's  :twak:
> ...



:0 70.dam.i guess i am a sissy.  ill start off with 14's and work my way into some 13's :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 11 2006, 01:49 PM~5754686
> *im stickin with 14s on my car,especially after its juiced.....
> otherwise ima wind up flat siding a rim....
> you guy's are big sissy's  :biggrin:  i have alway's used 13's and never had a problem with my tire's, from 96 big body's  to 65 rag's to 91 fleet's,to 63 rag. i even hopped on the frwy doing 70.  with 10 battery's and 4 pump's  :twak:
> ...


HAHAHAHA..COULDN'T HAVE SAID IT BETTER MYSELF HOMIE!!!! I GOT A FULL SIZE CHEVY WITH A V8 WITH 8 BATTS ACROSS THE BACK, 2 PUMPS, BUMPS AND A PARTIALLY REINFORCED FRAME AND STILL MASH AT 70MPH ON 13'S!!!
IF YOUR KNOCKOFFS ARE ALWAYS TIGHT, NOTHING GONNA HAPPEN.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 11 2006, 02:52 PM~5754720
> *:0 70.dam.i guess i am a sissy.  ill start off with 14's and work my way into some 13's :biggrin:
> *


and don't be a lazy ass. if you need help grinding down them callipers i'll help you out. just bring some corona's to the pad and we will knock it out


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 11 2006, 02:53 PM~5754737
> *HAHAHAHA..COULDN'T HAVE SAID IT BETTER MYSELF HOMIE!!!! I GOT A FULL SIZE CHEVY WITH A V8 WITH 8 BATTS ACROSS THE BACK, 2 PUMPS, BUMPS AND A PARTIALLY REINFORCED FRAME AND STILL MASH AT 70MPH ON 13'S!!!
> IF YOUR KNOCKOFFS ARE ALWAYS TIGHT, NOTHING GONNA HAPPEN.
> *


x-2 fred


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

dam.now i have to ditch the 14's and find some 13's.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jun 24 2006, 12:55 PM~5661551
> *:scrutinize: since you've been gone  :dunno: your new to me must have been one hell of a trip ive been coming to this section for 8 months now and dont ever remember seening you but hey what the hell WELCOME BACK HOMIE!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


i use to build models like when i was 15-18 then i started building real cars now im 25 havent had a chance to build anything i want to just no time but you guys look like you got it keep it up


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 11 2006, 02:49 PM~5754686
> *im stickin with 14s on my car,especially after its juiced.....
> otherwise ima wind up flat siding a rim....
> you guy's are big sissy's  :biggrin:  i have alway's used 13's and never had a problem with my tire's, from 96 big body's  to 65 rag's to 91 fleet's,to 63 rag. i even hopped on the frwy doing 70.  with 10 battery's and 4 pump's  :twak:
> ...


nah im just not wantin to break rims,i understand what ya sayin but you aint seen me drive yet...


ive come outta corners sideways in my car and that was fun,i just dont wanna rip my rims out though.......


----------



## original_86 (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jul 11 2006, 04:35 PM~5754537
> *you cant Super OOP ill sell you mine for 30
> *


g-damn that's too rich for my blood, that car will be a beauty though


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 11 2006, 08:55 PM~5756617
> *nah im just not wantin to break rims,i understand what ya sayin but you aint seen me drive yet...
> ive come outta corners sideways in my car and that was fun,i just dont wanna rip my rims out though.......
> *


i think it's time to trade the lowlow in for a nascar homie! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 12 2006, 12:19 PM~5759895
> *i think it's time to trade the lowlow in for a nascar homie!  :biggrin:
> *



just as long as its not a #3.thats my car. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 12 2006, 01:09 PM~5760545
> *just as long as its not a #3.thats my car. :biggrin:
> *


chale homie that's my car.... :machinegun: :twak: :guns:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:0


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jul 11 2006, 04:35 PM~5754537
> *you cant Super OOP ill sell you mine for 30
> *


they come with the Garson Geraid Wagon kit  which you can get the whole kit for less then 30


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 12 2006, 06:54 PM~5762382
> *they come with the Garson Geraid Wagon kit    which you can get the whole kit for less then 30
> *


wagon has gone the way of the dinosaur


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jul 12 2006, 07:56 PM~5762395
> *wagon has gone the way of the dinosaur
> *


that's weird, because i sure have no problem getting them brand new


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 12 2006, 07:08 PM~5762506
> *that's weird, because i sure have no problem getting them brand new
> *


how much i buy my imports via HLJ can you get us the new lexus


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jul 12 2006, 08:11 PM~5762527
> *how much i buy my imports via HLJ can you get us the new lexus
> *


i've only got one left in stock, they are 27.00

what's the new lexus?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 12 2006, 07:16 PM~5762572
> *i've only got one left in stock, they are 27.00
> 
> what's the new lexus?
> ...


the IS250 http://www.hlj.com/product/FUJ03675


----------



## original_86 (Oct 11, 2004)

hi i'm original_86 and i'm a model-holic =/ 

i've spent atleast 100 recently on model junk that wont see action for some time and yet i still have a strong urge to order that damn kit, i want those wheels to make an eldo like my 1:1 even though i never seen anything other than a tmk(tkm? bah whatever) resin of it. i need to hide my wallet


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by seriouscc_@Jul 1 2006, 11:54 PM~5701451
> *
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rexzilla_03 (Jul 8, 2006)

you guys are amazing...i wish i knew how to make hinges for hoods/trucks/doors/ etc. make custom adjustable suspension and make my own stuff to make things look more scale, your guys make it look so easy...keep up the great work guys! :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

those rims with that import kit look ok on models.....
just cant be like ridin on swampers on a street car....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

a different kind of booty kit.... made form a old 40's spare holder , chopped down and molded on :biggrin:


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jul 14 2006, 04:19 PM~5774083
> *a different kind of booty kit.... made form a old 40's spare holder , chopped down and molded on  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


two thumbs up and what kind of filler u use cause the kind i use sucks ass it dries way to quick


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jul 14 2006, 03:19 PM~5774083
> *a different kind of booty kit.... made form a old 40's spare holder , chopped down and molded on  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




dammmmmmm.i had thought about that and didnt know if it would look good.it sure does.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i use dynalite or evercoat.


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

u could get that at autozone right


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jul 14 2006, 01:19 PM~5774083
> *a different kind of booty kit.... made form a old 40's spare holder , chopped down and molded on  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



just customize it now and put a dayton wire wheel back there :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jul 14 2006, 02:19 PM~5774083
> *a different kind of booty kit.... made form a old 40's spare holder , chopped down and molded on  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


it looks like you got the right idea :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: looks great


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

throw on some belts and you be slabbin!


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 14 2006, 02:57 PM~5774285
> *throw on some belts and you be slabbin!
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 14 2006, 02:57 PM~5774285
> *throw on some belts and you be slabbin!
> *


thats what im going for....


----------



## seriouscc (Feb 17, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jul 14 2006, 02:02 PM~5774308
> *:biggrin:
> thats what im going for....
> *


just add a 2 pong knock off and you'll be tipin :thumbsup:  im gunna have to try that if you dont mind


----------



## punkmasterplex1 (Jun 20, 2004)

how come i don't see any verts? :biggrin: everybodys builds are lookin really good! 

i swiped one of these kits from walmart last night and when i got home and started foolin around mockin it up and stuff, i somehow found that you can use the hood and trunk parts tree for a body stand! i don't remember why i was bending it around in the first place, but its a good thing i did. i didn't bend it too far, so its realllly trying to push back and get flat, thats why theres tape. just take time to get the right amount of tape so it pushes out on the sides when its in the body so it will fit real tight and there you go! i just hope its not too late for yas...but i know i'll probably get another one anyways!
and it also kinda works as a parts hanger too which is cool. sorry for the giant ass pictures, didnt set the size down on the cam.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

got some foil and the first coat of clear. 
















still need a few more coats of clear.


----------



## seriouscc (Feb 17, 2006)

SNEEK PREVIEW!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

cars look good peeps, I like that 5th wheel on candymancaddys.


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jul 14 2006, 03:19 PM~5774083
> *a different kind of booty kit.... made form a old 40's spare holder , chopped down and molded on  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice i always wanted to see that done on
a real car


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

me too


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

GETTING READY FOR VEGAS!!!


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

SWEET :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: IT ALMOST LOOKS REAL :wave:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 15 2006, 08:19 PM~5779604
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DANG thats nice ! What you do get the truck and trailer ready to carry homie the Big Body caddy from the Monte Build off ! LOL!

Wheres the trailer from BRO!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

I BOUGHT IT AT THE LOCAL INDOOR SWAPMEET..IT METAL!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 15 2006, 08:31 PM~5779642
> *I BOUGHT IT AT THE LOCAL INDOOR SWAPMEET..IT METAL!
> *


You think it was a testors It looks real close to scale! and that big ass caddy fits nice on it !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 15 2006, 07:36 PM~5779667
> *You think it was a testors  It looks real close to scale!  and that big ass caddy fits nice on it !
> *


NO BRO IT'S NOT....SHIT I'M PROBABLY GONNA GO TOMARROW TO SWAPMEET & IF I SEE ONE I'LL BUY IT FOR YOU!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 15 2006, 08:38 PM~5779673
> *NO BRO IT'S NOT....SHIT I'M PROBABLY GONNA GO TOMARROW TO SWAPMEET & IF I SEE ONE I'LL BUY IT FOR YOU!
> *


Man you dont have to get it for Me just find out the nam of it and when i get back to work and on my feet I know what i am looking for ! LOL!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 15 2006, 07:46 PM~5779718
> *Man you dont have to get it for Me just find out the nam of it and when i get back to work and on my feet I know what i am looking for ! LOL!
> *



DON'T TRIP HOMIE...IF I FIND ONE ALL I NEED IS YOUR ADDRESS


----------



## carl (May 21, 2006)

how much do they go for


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by carl_@Jul 15 2006, 08:50 PM~5779744
> *how much do they go for
> *


There 500.00 plus 600.00 shipped but for you I cant let 1 go for 9000.00 Cash !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 15 2006, 08:10 PM~5779827
> *There 500.00 plus 600.00 shipped but for you I cant let 1 go for  9000.00 Cash !
> *


YEAH WHAT HE SAID!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 15 2006, 06:19 PM~5779604
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn thats a fuking sweet combo right there.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 15 2006, 05:19 PM~5779604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jul 15 2006, 05:22 PM~5779614
> *SWEET :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: IT ALMOST LOOKS REAL :wave:
> *



x2 if that last pic of the caddy was outside with a good lighting u would have been right on the money


----------



## carl (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 15 2006, 07:10 PM~5779827
> *There 500.00 plus 600.00 shipped but for you I cant let 1 go for  9000.00 Cash !
> *


sold smart ass :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DON'T TRIP FELIX SUNLIGHT PICS TOMARROW!


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 15 2006, 08:14 PM~5780185
> *DON'T TRIP FELIX SUNLIGHT PICS TOMARROW!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DAMN I WANT TO ENTER 2, WHEN DOES THIS CHALLANGE END?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jul 16 2006, 01:10 AM~5780907
> *DAMN I WANT TO ENTER 2, WHEN DOES THIS CHALLANGE END?
> *


on this build off there is no time limit !

Your just to do the best you can !


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SO THERES REALLY NO FIRST PLACE THEN?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jul 15 2006, 11:55 PM~5781080
> *SO THERES REALLY NO FIRST PLACE THEN?
> *


yup it 50buck's cash from me. and maybe a few more thing's i'll throw in.  

and good luck your going to need it


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

BET IT UP


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jul 15 2006, 11:59 PM~5781092
> *BET IT UP
> *


just build it homie.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I IM IT WILL GIVE ME IDEAS ON WHAT IM GOIN TO DO WITH MY REAL FLEET :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jul 16 2006, 01:59 AM~5781092
> *BET IT UP
> *


remember MR BIGGS is kinda new at this Be nice if you take hes 50.00 ! He dont build much LOL!



Unless ITS A SHOW STOPPER ! Homie youll need more then luck when going up with the CHAMP !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 15 2006, 10:57 PM~5781085
> *yup it 50buck's cash from me. and maybe a few more thing's i'll throw in.
> 
> and good luck your going to need it
> *



just wait until u see wut im thinkin about doin :cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin good yall,,,,


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

got minez today just planning on a sick paint job and clean undies for this one then ima get another one and make it into a coupe deville


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 16 2006, 11:32 PM~5786388
> *got minez today just planning on a sick paint job and clean undies for this one then ima get another one and make it into a coupe deville
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HERES SOME SUNLIGHT PICS!! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

looks real good bro! i have those wheels on an f 150 that i started a few years back but never got anywhere with it ! sence you droped this combo on us i real think about do a combo ! thanks thats all i need another project !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THIS IS ONLY THE BEGINING WAIT THE LS' ARE DONE!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 17 2006, 01:33 PM~5788305
> *THIS IS ONLY THE BEGINING WAIT THE LS' ARE DONE!!
> *


you got both of them finished FOR REAL !


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 17 2006, 01:11 PM~5788143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS HARD :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

SWEET!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 17 2006, 11:11 AM~5788143
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looks sick as hell homie!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

dam thats bad azz.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

what happened to the edges of the trunk and hood?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 17 2006, 03:38 PM~5789403
> *what happened to the edges of the trunk and hood?
> *


......KRACKED THE PAINT WHILE HOPPING!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: IT'S AN OLD METAL ONE :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

i should have a few more pic's on my cadillac soon.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 17 2006, 04:39 PM~5789410
> *......KRACKED THE PAINT WHILE HOPPING!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: IT'S AN OLD METAL ONE :biggrin:
> *


ah, the diecast. I had problems with my my panels binding up when they opened too. chipped the paint like it was nothing, lol


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 17 2006, 03:50 PM~5789463
> *ah, the diecast. I had problems with my my panels binding up when they opened too. chipped the paint like it was nothing, lol
> *


YUP IT'S OLD...I GOT THE PLASTIC ONE IN THE WERKS RIGHT NOW...HOPEFULLY THAT ONES BETTER! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

shit now you got me thinking. my shit is real tight right now. i might have to shave a lil off everything before paint.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 17 2006, 04:58 PM~5789498
> *shit now you got me thinking. my shit is real tight right now. i might have to shave a lil off everything before paint.
> *


if it's anything like the metal one, you might want to look at it. Plastic probably is a little more foregiving though, might not have a problem


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

BIGS WHERES DAT 4-door Progress!!!!!!!

:dunno:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Just Decided On A Clean Streetcar Look for this one

:0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

look nice !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

got one panel for the coupe deville done


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

LOOKS GOOD


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Strictly for dem streets :cheesy:


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

heres one ive been 90ing out on for a long time before the new kits came out this started as one of the wal mart hoppers
click to enlarge


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

looks tight scooby


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 17 2006, 11:00 PM~5792317
> *looks tight scooby
> *


 Thanks man I still gotta extend the sides of the front bumper, make headlights and corners I 'll take some more pics but for now heres two more

click to enlarge


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

heres whats goin in the trunk two pumps to the nose one to the rear thre adexz two oil filters filters three pressure gauges three waterfaucet slow downs and three oil coolers, chrome amp, two subs, and six batts


----------



## seriouscc (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice work scoob


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

pulled an all nighter being bored so i just got sum work done


----------



## ville83regal (Apr 27, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Caddies are the best!! :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

felix,lookin almost like a remake of undertaker there.....lookin good for both caddies man...


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 18 2006, 07:30 PM~5798943
> *felix,lookin almost like a remake of undertaker there.....lookin good for both caddies man...
> *


i dont know what happened to the guy that was doing this one..... :biggrin: :biggrin: looked like a great start


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 18 2006, 06:30 PM~5798943
> *felix,lookin almost like a remake of undertaker there.....lookin good for both caddies man...
> *



yea thinking about that still i had thoughts about makin it into the undertaker seeing if 1ofakind can make the decal murals but im not sure i might just stay black on black


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

either way lookin killer homie.


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

That black caddie is lookin firme man!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I like the way he did the mural by hand! :thumbsup:


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

Patience...is what I can say, lol.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

and loads of practice....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

looking nice.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

decals of the murals shouldnt be a problem. uffin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sweet


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

heres a couple more one up close of the side mouldings there pretty detailed
I made the trunk and hood open but left the doughs closed too much work with the sides

click pics to enlarge


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Jul 20 2006, 01:02 AM~5807505
> *heres a couple more one up close of the side mouldings there pretty detailed
> I made the trunk and hood open but left the doughs closed too much work with the sides
> 
> ...


the hood and trunk were already opened on mine :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OWN THAT BITCH ! 


Yea but his came with the dough closed ! 

My doors are molded on mine i am callin Revell ! I didnt get no DOUGH with mine !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRHOPPER_@Jul 20 2006, 12:04 AM~5807512
> *the hood and trunk were already opened on mine :dunno:
> *



i think because that is a johan promo he has been upgrading 2 a 90 before the kits came out


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 20 2006, 01:21 AM~5807541
> *i think because that is a johan promo he has been upgrading 2 a 90 before the kits came out
> *


 It was a lindberg hopper or whatever from wal mart ya know solid black windows, it just dont look like it now it actually took two kits


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

click to enlarge


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

looks good scooby..


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Jul 20 2006, 02:20 AM~5807623
> *click to enlarge
> 
> *


Nice Hammer setup!! :thumbsup:


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 20 2006, 10:30 AM~5809247
> *Nice Hammer setup!! :thumbsup:
> *


 Thanks to your article


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

sittin on vouges black outers and black knock off with white eagle emblems and gold spokes


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 20 2006, 01:06 AM~5807515
> *OWN THAT BITCH !
> Yea but his came with the dough closed !
> 
> ...



I can build a kit like yours in about two weeks start to finish.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Jul 20 2006, 10:34 AM~5809824
> *I can build a kit like yours in about two weeks start to finish.
> *


:0

u callin mini out???


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

kinda sounded like it to me...


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 20 2006, 10:52 AM~5809976
> *kinda sounded like it to me...
> *


x2


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

No Im not callin him out 

But Im not scared.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

here is after i shaved the vinal roof and black base 









next some tape and gold


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

then the patterns with a sharpie 









and the first coat of red anodized


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

o0o good i thought there was gonna be another black caddy and i was gonna change the color on minez :uh:

looks good


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

im not thrilled with the patterns but you cant learn if you dont try right


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jul 20 2006, 11:39 AM~5810342
> *then the patterns with a sharpie
> 
> 
> ...



just lettin u kniowhomie sharpies fade like a mutha fucka when u put kandy over them


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah it all kinda just blended together. i think im gonna hand paint some more patterns


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

EITHER WAY LOOKS KILLER..


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

took me 30 mins 2 foil one side :ugh:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jul 20 2006, 01:42 PM~5810368
> *yeah it all kinda just blended together.  i think im gonna hand paint some more patterns
> *


ive seen it done but the car was sealed with waterbased clear then candied


----------



## Blingy76 (May 19, 2006)

i just got my caddy i am gonna start on it in the morning.it wont be as tight as the ones on here but i will give it my all.i am thinking about kandy purple from testors can with a white top then purple and white guts.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i added some silver paint looks a lil better


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 20 2006, 12:40 PM~5810345
> *o0o good i thought there was gonna be another black caddy and i was gonna change the color on minez :uh:
> 
> 
> *



There is  :biggrin: But I'm building the green one first.




Car looks good stilldown!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 21 2006, 12:56 AM~5814883
> *There is    :biggrin:    But I'm building the green one first.
> *



aww how gay lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 21 2006, 01:57 AM~5814884
> *aww how gay lol
> *




























:cheesy: :cheesy: Don't worry fool, thats down the road. Actually it was suppost to be the green one. I fucked the black up and decided to change it. It wont be anytime soon, and I'm kinda debateing on pearl white with tan top, trim and interior. OR black on black on black. (just for you) :biggrin:

Whats up Zack?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 21 2006, 01:02 AM~5814890
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lol koo then we can see whos is better :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 21 2006, 02:04 AM~5814891
> *lol koo then we can see whos is better :0
> *



:0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 21 2006, 01:08 AM~5814898
> *:0  :0                      :cheesy:
> *



then i'll have 2 do a green one now also

haha


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 21 2006, 02:09 AM~5814899
> *then i'll have 2 do a green one now also
> 
> haha
> *


aww how gay. 


















:biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 21 2006, 01:10 AM~5814900
> *aww how gay.
> :biggrin:
> *



lol

i got sum kandy organic left over also :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

and ice pearl :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

and gold flake :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 21 2006, 02:11 AM~5814902
> *lol
> 
> i got sum kandy organic left over also :0
> *



Shoot that shit up. I like that organic green. This is limetime green pearl or something like that.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

do i hear a mulit green caddy??? lol


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 21 2006, 01:13 AM~5814907
> *Shoot that shit up. I like that organic green.  This is limetime green pearl or something like that.
> 
> 
> ...



NICE

my caddy was a bitch 2 foil


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn got the candy, ice pearls, and the gold flake :0 :0 I give up.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Yea it sucked ass to foil. That is only the 2nd one I have foiled so about 4 hours of foiling into that. Still have to do alittle more. The damn gold sucks, you have to do it two or three times, shit keeps falling off. :angry:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 21 2006, 01:15 AM~5814913
> *Damn got the candy,  ice pearls, and the gold flake  :0  :0  I give up.
> *



:cheesy:

goin for more of that realistic look so i could take sum trippy outdoors pics

:0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Looks real good man. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 21 2006, 02:31 AM~5814931
> *Looks real good man.  :thumbsup:
> *


I'll second that.

Looks DAMN good!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks homies oyea and travis i forgot already got a green caddy :0



















:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Yea I seen that in the back ground. Build that shit!! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 21 2006, 01:40 AM~5814943
> *Yea I seen that in the back ground.  Build that shit!!  :biggrin:
> *



i need another 70 monte chassis

u see i was being ghetto and wass tryin 2 skip the cutting and i just melted and streched the fram well the frame is in 3 pieces now lol and its black and silvder


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 

I don't think I have a chassie. I'll look for ya.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 21 2006, 01:53 AM~5814965
> *:0  :0
> 
> I don't think I have a chassie.  I'll look for ya.
> *



fasho!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 21 2006, 02:55 AM~5814966
> *fasho!!!!
> *


I'll let ya know. :0 :0 You had post # 666 in this topic. :0 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 21 2006, 01:58 AM~5814973
> *I'll let ya know.    :0  :0  You had post # 666 in this topic.  :0  :0
> *



damnit!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 21 2006, 02:59 AM~5814975
> *damnit!!!!!!!! :0
> *



LOL.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jul 21 2006, 02:52 AM~5814815
> *i added some silver paint looks a lil better
> 
> 
> ...


Tape your patterns off then use the markers! It will give you alot better looking build !


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 21 2006, 02:39 AM~5814941
> *Thanks homies oyea and travis i forgot already got a green caddy :0
> 
> 
> ...


luv tha green one :thumbsup: :worship: wish i could paint like that.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah i jumped into it wild man style, i didnt even have a plan just started freehanding it 
i suffer from 2 much enthusiasm and not enough patients :buttkick:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jul 21 2006, 11:12 PM~5820837
> *yeah i jumped into it wild man style, i didnt even have a plan just started freehanding it
> i suffer from 2 much enthusiasm and not enough patients  :buttkick:
> *



u gotta have patients and a good imagination

i mean i got so many things in my head i could lay down 3 pattern jobs right now

but every time i see a pattern i wanna do or visulize it i open paint and i create it and save it on my comp


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

we iz deerty souf round herre :biggrin: 

gotta have thw swang in the booty , brah! :biggrin:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jul 23 2006, 12:53 AM~5825291
> *we iz deerty souf round herre :biggrin:
> 
> gotta have thw swang in the booty , brah! :biggrin:
> ...


Slabbin


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

in the lac.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

and the damn busted ls in the background,......


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HERS SOMETHING I HAVE BEEN WORKING ON!!! :biggrin: 
<img src=\'http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g252/marinate_photos/angel.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g252/marinate_photos/angel2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g252/marinate_photos/angel3.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g252/marinate_photos/angel4.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g252/marinate_photos/angel5.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
"ANGEL DUST"


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

dang Thats nice ! OH and i got that yesterday !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass caddy. I like that.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 23 2006, 01:15 PM~5827158
> *dang Thats nice ! OH and i got that yesterday !
> *


YEA BOI IS IT GONNA FIT? :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 23 2006, 02:16 PM~5827161
> *YEA BOI IS IT GONNA FIT? :biggrin:
> *


LIKE A GLOVE !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 23 2006, 01:16 PM~5827163
> *LIKE A GLOVE !
> *


HELL YEAH THAT WILL WORK! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

do me a favor, nobody else build a black caddy with grey guts and top, I'm using the parts from the diecast I started on this plastic one. And no, it's not an Undertaker replica


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 23 2006, 12:52 PM~5827305
> *do me a favor, nobody else build a black caddy with grey guts and top, I'm using the parts from the diecast I started on this plastic one.  And no, it's not an Undertaker replica
> *


HOW ABOUT.....blk ,on blk , on blk. :biggrin: will that bee cool.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

mine will be photographed soon


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Your angel dust caddy looks sick man! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 23 2006, 12:59 PM~5827330
> *HOW ABOUT.....blk ,on blk , on blk. :biggrin: will that bee cool.
> *


whatever works, I just don't people to be building the same car ya know? Not saying I got dibs or anything..


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: looks good marinate


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

iiiiii beeen flossin in da kandy paint blowing dank sippin drank 30 spoke swang


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

sunrise red pearl, ford paint?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jul 23 2006, 03:43 PM~5827829
> *sunrise red pearl, ford paint?
> *


dam but yeah its my new favorite color


----------



## original_86 (Oct 11, 2004)

love them swangs, where are they from?


i got a black caddy in the works too, tan int. i wanted something very plain (and by the pics in the thread, common) figured i'd slab the second one


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

66 mercury


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 23 2006, 11:59 AM~5827330
> *HOW ABOUT.....blk ,on blk , on blk. :biggrin: will that bee cool.
> *



im doin that lol


----------



## Benzilla (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 23 2006, 12:07 PM~5827125
> *HERS SOMETHING I HAVE BEEN WORKING ON!!! :biggrin:
> <img src=\'http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g252/marinate_photos/angel.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g252/marinate_photos/angel2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


How did you do the grille! it could fit better, but it still looks nice.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS HOMIES...ABOUT THE GRILL BENZILLA...IT WAS NOT PUT ON ALL THE WAY


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Looking good Marinate ! Like the white on white ! But all you guys are doing a good job ! I should had waited to build m caddy for this but i didnt ! I got 3 setting here waiting to get built but till i do heres pics of the MINI-BETO Caddy !


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

:cheesy: :thumbsup: I'm feelin' tha color and tha 3wheel.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

not anymore..... beto dropped it off 3


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jul 23 2006, 07:14 PM~5829532
> *not anymore..... beto dropped it off 3
> *


_*ACTUALLY, I WAS RIDIN AND THE REAR SPRING FELL OFF AND MADE THE FRONT DROP. I LOST THE SPRING AND IT SITS ON ALL 4's*_


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 23 2006, 10:47 PM~5829708
> *ITS STILL THE MINI-BETO CADDY !*


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:wave:

u havin fun foiling lol


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

my next Caddy is gonna be red on red :0 

a damu ride 

lol


----------



## seriouscc (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Angel dust-----Lookin Tight :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANKS HOMIES...FINISHED THE INTERIOR LAST NIGHT WILL POST PICS TOMARROW :biggrin:


----------



## Benzilla (Jan 13, 2005)

But how did you make the grille in the first place?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Benzilla_@Jul 24 2006, 02:39 PM~5833051
> *But how did you make the grille in the first place?
> *


IT COMES WITH THE NEW PLASTIC KIT


----------



## domouc (May 24, 2006)

IS ANYONE SELLING THESE 90'D CADILLACS I'LL TAKE A COUPLE AND SOME WHEELS FOR EM


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by domouc_@Jul 24 2006, 06:14 PM~5834037
> *IS ANYONE SELLING THESE 90'D CADILLACS I'LL TAKE A COUPLE AND SOME WHEELS FOR EM
> *



Hey bud hit up BETOSCUSTOMS ! he is a member here that sale them I think he might have afew !


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 23 2006, 11:07 AM~5827125
> *HERS SOMETHING I HAVE BEEN WORKING ON!!! :biggrin:
> <img src=\'http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g252/marinate_photos/angel.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g252/marinate_photos/angel2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


Yo, Marinate... Where'd you GET that grill from. Saucy as fuck!!!


----------



## carl (May 21, 2006)

hey mini can i have one for free lol j/k


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

JIMBO..THEY COME WOTH THE NEW PLASTIC CADDI'S :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by carl_@Jul 24 2006, 06:21 PM~5834087
> *hey mini can i have one for free lol j/k
> *



LOL! If i havent built them by 2016 you can have all 3 !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 17 2006, 11:11 AM~5788143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i just foung my cadillac hauler.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

I've never foiled before, and i would like to practice. What do i need to do it and how?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 25 2006, 01:22 AM~5837313
> *i just foung my cadillac hauler.
> 
> 
> ...



HELL YEAH WEY THATS GANGSTER!....YOUR PACKAGE IS GOING OUT TODAY!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 25 2006, 01:22 AM~5837313
> *i just foung my cadillac hauler.
> 
> 
> ...


i like that burban.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FINALLY FINISHED!!!
















































:biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Looks tight :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hell yeah MARINATE, looks damn good! I love the white on white.


----------



## seriouscc (Feb 17, 2006)

Marinate,.........Thats a nice clean lac


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANKS HOMIES..HAD TO BUILD IT TILL I GOT MY CHROME BACK FROM PLATING FOR THE MONTES!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by seriouscc_@Jul 25 2006, 12:05 PM~5839071
> *Marinate,.........Thats a nice clean lac
> *



X2 the foiling looks real nice


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 25 2006, 07:28 AM~5838146
> *i like that burban.
> *



X2 :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jul 25 2006, 11:20 AM~5839158
> *X2 the foiling looks real nice
> *



THANKS HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

just a lil update on my lac got it foiled and cleared and slowly getting the interior together


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

THAT INTERIOR IS LOOKIN CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin good yall...


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

As vegascutty would say,


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jul 25 2006, 10:47 PM~5843350
> *As vegascutty would say,
> 
> 
> *


  GREAT PROGRESS


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

Yeah...., Thanks for the help guys :uh: :angry:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jul 26 2006, 12:16 AM~5843927
> *Yeah...., Thanks for the help guys  :uh:  :angry:
> *


Do a search, there are a couple of foiling tutorials on here that should be helpful.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jul 26 2006, 12:33 AM~5843989
> *Do a search, there are a couple of foiling tutorials on here that should be helpful.
> *


Thanks


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

one more getting closer


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jul 27 2006, 11:35 AM~5852931
> *one more getting closer
> 
> 
> ...


seats look like wood grain :scrutinize:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah had a hard time covering the black. 

the red paint was kinda transparent :dunno:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

it still looks good...


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)




----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 24 2006, 03:23 PM~5834105
> *JIMBO..THEY COME WOTH THE NEW PLASTIC CADDI'S :biggrin:
> *


Thanks folks, I guess it"s obvious I don't got one...  But I still got some euro lac's tho'  Thanks again Marinate. You got some clean ass models...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jul 28 2006, 12:13 PM~5859412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks tight.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jul 28 2006, 12:13 PM~5859412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Looks damn good.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

about done. Last mock up.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: i love the color combo and the supremes with fat whites :thumbsup: 

and thanks for the props guys


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 28 2006, 03:00 PM~5860230
> *about done.  Last mock up.
> 
> 
> ...


ohhhhhhhh im fucking loving this lac


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks guys

















still have to put head lights, interior, and detail the trunk.


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

:0


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Outside pics, then I'll tear it apart and finish
















Cough*BIGGS*Cough I need a booty kit. PM me where to send cash. :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

2 :thumbsup: on the paint, that looks real good outside


----------



## seriouscc (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## erase one (Jul 5, 2006)

Lookin fuckin sweet, LowandBeyond & stilldownivlife!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by erase one_@Jul 29 2006, 04:40 AM~5863486
> *Lookin fuckin sweet, LowandBeyond & stilldownivlife!!!
> *


X2

Nice work so far guys!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Lookin real good LowandBeyond :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 29 2006, 07:47 AM~5863739
> *Lookin real good LowandBeyond  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks guys


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

its done here is some outside pics i took 


i cant wait to start on my other caddy (hopefully it will turn out a lil better) i love this kit


----------



## Benzilla (Jan 13, 2005)

thats bad ass.

but did you hand paint those silver strips?


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

THATS A CLEAN LOOKING CADDY


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah there is alot hand painted so its not perfect but im learning the do's and donts of paint and pattern work


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

cady came out good


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Looks great! I like it raised up like that.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hell yeah, that Caddy looks great!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:biggrin: thanks guys 
the next one i do is gonna be laid out i love how it looked before i put the suspension on it :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I like it!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jul 29 2006, 02:18 PM~5865018
> *its done here is some outside pics i took
> i cant wait to start on my other caddy (hopefully it will turn out a lil better) i love this kit
> 
> ...


looking good homie. very nice


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

WHAT EVER HAPPEN TO ALL THESE GUY'S WHO GOT IN ON THIS.?
I GUESS NO ONE WANTED THE MONEY. I WILL FINISH MY LAC AFTER THE WAGON CHALLENGE.


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

theres money involved? :0 :0 :0


----------



## Blingy76 (May 19, 2006)

I WILL JOIN THIS BUILD ITS STILL IN THE WORKS.


----------



## seriouscc (Feb 17, 2006)

I AM STILL IN IT MY LAC IS ALMOST READY PIC'S ARE POSTED!!!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 3 2006, 06:25 PM~5546567
> *here's a personal challenge to all, since i can't enter the monte carlo ls build . i would like to make a $50 bet to anyone on making the new cadillac .don't get me wrong. i don't think im the best. but i would like to see some of them older builder's come out.and some younger talent too, make a name for them self now your chance.
> you ain't got nothing to lose. if you win i pay you 50 buck's if i win. i win. remember this is my hobby and i wan't to keep plastic models alive. so this is the only way i guess on doing it. whith a personal challenge.
> ps. mini and 59 your lucky i can't enter that ls build. you too marinade. so quit rolling your eye's fucker
> ...


IIGHT DEN BIGGS WHEN DOES IT END?WHEN DOES IT START?DO WE PAY U IF WE LOSE?
:dunno: :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> Heres my attempt at the build off !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Sep 8 2006, 05:29 PM~6133480
> *IIGHT DEN BIGGS WHEN DOES IT END?WHEN DOES IT START?DO WE PAY U IF WE LOSE?
> :dunno:  :thumbsup:
> *



it's on now...it end's in nov or dec.
if you lose you lose. if i lose i pay up.  so you got nothing to lose.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

and i still cant enter,oh well :biggrin:

lookin good guys....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 8 2006, 06:17 PM~6133777
> *it's on now...it end's in nov or dec.
> if you lose you lose. if i lose i pay up.  so you got nothing to lose.
> *



Ima Buy A New Caddy Model and its on homie!!! :cheesy:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lil guy pm mini and he can build u one like that at a price


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Sep 9 2006, 07:22 PM~6139641
> *lil guy pm mini and he can build u one like that at a price
> *


*or I can sell you a kit at a good price....*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

YO BIGGS I'M IN THIS CONTEST TOO! WHEN DOES IT START,AND WHEN DOES IT END?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 9 2006, 10:59 PM~6140369
> *YO BIGGS I'M IN THIS CONTEST TOO! WHEN DOES IT START,AND WHEN DOES IT END?
> *


it already started and you are still welcome to enter. it end's in nov.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

so this is still open to build one and to anyone????


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 9 2006, 07:29 PM~6139671
> *or I can sell you a kit at a good price....
> *


PM ME A PRICE.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 22 2006, 04:46 PM~6226536
> *so this is still open to build one and to anyone????
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Blingy76 (May 19, 2006)

Finally strarting to make some progress on the lac,need to finish the guts and motor and some foiling. i will be done hopefully by the end of next week.





















DONT THINK I AM GOING WITH THE PINK WIRES, I THINK CHROME LOOKS BETTER.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0

heres a lil spy pic of what i've done :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Sep 26 2006, 03:06 AM~6245428
> *:0
> 
> heres a lil spy pic of what i've done :cheesy:
> ...


LOL! A caddy wagon ! What roof is that !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 26 2006, 01:17 AM~6245445
> *LOL! A  caddy  wagon !  What roof is that !
> *



66 chevelle roof


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Good eye D, I didn't even see that LOL


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Sep 26 2006, 03:17 AM~6245449
> *66 chevelle roof
> *


LOL! I used that roof a few time ! Good plastic to work with ! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 26 2006, 01:24 AM~6245459
> *LOL! I used that roof a few time ! Good plastic to work with !  :biggrin:
> *



lol yea it is!!! 

other than that 60 nomad on this project i used more plastic than bondo :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

In The Works a Radical 90'd Out Lecab!


----------



## OLDIES C.C. SGV (Sep 27, 2006)

Haha, Fucking Caddies gotta love em. Hey Biggs (Compa) do you mind if I come out of retirement and join this Caddy Build? :biggrin: 
Not for the money, just for fun. Its been awhile but I think I still got some skillz


----------



## OLDIES C.C. SGV (Sep 27, 2006)

Yeh, it's me *BIG TONY *


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

IT'S ABOUT DAM TIME COMPA. YOU ARE MORE THEN WELCOME TO JOIN. AND WELCOME BACK. YOU HAVE ALWAY'S BUILT REAL CLEAN RIDE'S.


----------



## OLDIES C.C. SGV (Sep 27, 2006)

I try.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

WHAT HAPPEN TO THE OTHER SIG YOU HAD? THE O.G. ONE


----------



## back yard boogie (Oct 31, 2006)

nice


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

BIG TONY A????? AHH SHHIT!!!..LOL.


----------



## OLDIES C.C. SGV (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 1 2006, 01:08 PM~6485348
> *WHAT HAPPEN TO THE OTHER SIG YOU HAD? THE O.G. ONE
> *



It's been so long since I've been on LAYITLOW that I forgot my sign in name and password. So I just made a new one. Plus I post up alot of car shows and events for the club (OLDIES).


----------



## Blingy76 (May 19, 2006)

HERE IS MY CADDY FINALLY FINISHED.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

good work


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks good bro!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blingy76_@Nov 3 2006, 09:50 PM~6498232
> *HERE IS MY CADDY FINALLY FINISHED.
> 
> 
> ...


the only thing id change is the gold pumps to chrome


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i got another caddy started just thought i would show what i been up to 










has a lil spot in the paint but should be covered with the foil for the trim


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

lookin good so far


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Dope looking caddy stilldown! Love the color combo!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

i like the brown color, have you cleared it already?? I didnt know this buildoff was still going on, wish I would have had my caddys in time to be in this one


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Nov 27 2006, 12:55 PM~6645493
> *i like the brown color, have you cleared it already??  I didnt know this buildoff was still going on, wish I would have had my caddys in time to be in this one
> *


IT'S STILL GOING ON. YOU CAN STILL ENTER.  DON'T BE SCURD.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

oh shit really? u callin me out biggs? lol jk bro, what is the deadline---I guess I could look back huh, but I didnt know if it had changed or not, if I can get my wheels in ill enter


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Nov 27 2006, 01:03 PM~6645549
> *oh shit really?  u callin me out biggs? lol jk bro, what is the deadline---I guess I could look back huh, but I didnt know if it had changed or not, if I can get my wheels in ill enter
> *


NOT JUST YOU EVERYONE GOT CALLED OUT. :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

hahaha, lemme take a look at the details and figure out my wheel deal and we will see


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice Caddy, like the colors! :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

WHAT IS THE DEADLINE FOR THE CADI. CHALLENGE


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 10 2006, 06:37 PM~6736815
> *WHAT IS THE DEADLINE FOR THE CADI. CHALLENGE
> *


END OF APRIL.07


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I think sence The Prez. of M.C.B.A. made this contest that all the member of the club should be doing 1 also ! 

Now that the truck build off is done i think i am ready to start mine ! 

So I put this out to the other M.C.B.A. MEMBERS ~ 


MARINATE 
408
TWINN
BETO

Lets get with this and show Layitlow and the others veiwers that we dont play ! LOL!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

homie m.c.b.a already shows it how it's done!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 12 2006, 03:41 PM~6748005
> *homie m.c.b.a already shows it how it's done!
> *


But no one .seems to be follow this build along with BIGGS ! 

Just thought we should follow the prez along with this build !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 12 2006, 02:51 PM~6748091
> *But  no  one  .seems  to  be  follow  this  build  along  with  BIGGS !
> 
> Just  thought    we  should  follow the  prez  along  with this  build !
> *


bitch we ain't followers were trend setters fucker


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 12 2006, 03:53 PM~6748103
> *bitch we ain't followers were trend setters fucker
> *


Sounds like your affrid !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 12 2006, 02:59 PM~6748157
> *Sounds  like  your  affrid !
> *


foolio i ain't scerd of shit!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Thats all good but you bought those built already ! When you going to do 1 of your own ! :roflmao:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 12 2006, 03:07 PM~6748197
> *Thats  all  good  but  you  bought  those  built  already !  When you  going  to do  1 of  your  own !  :roflmao:
> *


yeah i bought them from marinate :twak:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 12 2006, 04:13 PM~6748225
> *yeah i bought them from marinate :twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

man u 2 should seriously get married :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 12 2006, 04:31 PM~6748332
> *man u 2 should seriously get married :biggrin:
> *


Twinn ! He wont swallow ! I wont settle for a spitter ! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 12 2006, 03:42 PM~6748386
> *Twinn !  He  wont  swallow !    I  wont  settle  for  a  spitter !  :biggrin:
> *


start talking gay shit & i'll have some kncking that door down......no gay shit


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 12 2006, 04:43 PM~6748399
> *start talking gay shit & i'll have some kncking that door down......no gay shit
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

I AM SORRY IF THIS A DUMB QUESTION, BUT IS THERE A START DATE??? IF NOT I WILL GET A KIT AND JOIN!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Dec 12 2006, 04:54 PM~6748460
> *I AM SORRY IF THIS A DUMB QUESTION, BUT IS THERE A START DATE??? IF NOT I WILL GET A KIT AND JOIN!!
> *


It started when the kit frist came out but you can join anytime ! It ends in April of 07 ! So you have lots of time to get started and finish it ! Best of luck to you !


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ALRIGHT, I WILL GET A KIT PICKED UP BY THE END OF THE WEEK, AND GIVE IT A SHOT!!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Dec 12 2006, 03:42 PM~6748386-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Im in too.


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

Can I get in on this too?


----------



## 95imp (Oct 14, 2006)

if i get one for xmas ill join in on it


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

ANYONE CAN GET IN THIS NOW DONT TALK THE TALK WALK THE WALK AND POST UP SOME LACS!!!

cause majority or this thread is talk and no build 

ima finish up my lac when i can find some tubing For hinges :uh:


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

Cool! I think I'ma get in on this too!


----------



## swanginbows (Dec 15, 2005)

if its cool id like to enter mine


----------



## antwonee63 (Jan 11, 2006)

so is there gonna be a radical class or a street class etc? just curious! i'm just a begginer! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

im in


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

i wish my walmart had that kit!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 13 2006, 07:03 PM~6756898
> *i wish my walmart had that kit!
> *


mine dont either, the only place around here i seen that had it was hobbytown usa and they want like 18 bucks for it :angry:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

order from Beto or 1ofakind! :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

thats not cool! 18 bucks for a kit!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 13 2006, 07:15 PM~6756947
> *thats not cool! 18 bucks for a kit!
> *


all their kits are that much, them lil lindberg hoppers, the ones u just pretty much screw the bodies onto, they want like 25 bucks for em, their rip offs their


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

Beto and 1ofakind sell them for somthing like 12 or 14 bucks.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 13 2006, 08:20 PM~6757035
> *Beto and 1ofakind sell them for somthing like 12 or 14 bucks.
> *


----------



## TXMADE (Aug 25, 2006)




----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 uffin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 28 2006, 09:21 PM~5862330
> *Outside pics, then I'll tear it apart and finish
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: I still need to put the booty kit on there. Might just have to break it out and do it. Still have to plumb the dro's too.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:0 holy shit thats 1 cleen caddy! fuckin sweet color too! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TXMADE_@Dec 13 2006, 09:49 PM~6757750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a sick lookin' Caddy! :thumbsup:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

TTT for a nice topic


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ALLLRIGHT I GOT MY KIT AND RIMS!! DONT KNOW YET IF I WILL USE THE CHROME OR GOLD THATS WHY 2 SETS ARE PICTURED!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 14 2006, 12:08 AM~6758681
> *That's a sick lookin' Caddy! :thumbsup:
> *


X2 NOW THAT'S SWEEEEEEEEET


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TXMADE_@Dec 13 2006, 08:49 PM~6757750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 THIS ONE


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

HERE ARE SOME PROGRES PICS OF MY CADDI.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

lookin good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

WOW!!! very nice! :thumbsup: I like it.


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

I just got one so i guess ill throw myself into this one


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I got another one comming here soon, I'll have to build another for this topic.


----------



## MOUTH OF THE SOUTH (Oct 13, 2005)

HERE'S MINE
B.T.W. I'M KIG OF RIMZ'S BROTHER  :biggrin: 
































THAT'S A DIECAST


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Got some Silver on it tonight, Tommorrow I will lay down some graphics


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOUTH OF THE SOUTH_@Dec 21 2006, 12:26 AM~6795562
> *HERE'S MINE
> B.T.W. I'M KIG OF RIMZ'S BROTHER   :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

HERES SOME PICS. BEEN BUSY WITH CHRISTMAS AINT DONE TO DO MUCH.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

is the rear end chromed or foiled looks good so far


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

I USED FOIL.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

looks good, your hinges looks great too---id like to see pics of em, they look diff than the typical hinge , good work on the foil


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

looks cool homie


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

THANKS GUYS.THE HINGES ARE TYPICAL .THEYR PROBABLY JUST WIDER THN NORMAL.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin good.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

TRIED MAKING SOME BROUGHAM LOOKING SEATS.
































HOW DO THEAY LOOK?


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

id like it more without the diamond tuck----either way good work to all his own


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

u guys do some really good work on these lacs. i see alot of new shit out there. i've been out of the game since my wife got pregnant 5 yrs ago and i had to turn the model car room into my sons room but i just got a new house and enough space to pull out all the unfinished and unstarted kits. where u guys getting the cadillac kit from? i think i just might get in on this one.


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 14 2006, 01:24 AM~6758555
> *:cheesy:  I still need to put the booty kit on there. Might just have to break it out and do it.  Still have to plumb the dro's too.
> *



say homie i noticed the e&g style grille ur lac has. where did u get that or did u make it urself?


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 12 2006, 03:03 PM~6748185
> *foolio i ain't scerd of shit!
> 
> 
> ...



damn homie, nice work!!! i like the wheels are they selling them like that now or are they custom made?

sorry bout all the questions


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Dec 28 2006, 11:42 PM~6851173
> *say homie i noticed the e&g style grille ur lac has. where did u get that or did u make it urself?
> *


comes with the kit. It has two grilles, 2 sets of pumps, 2 plaques all that shit. I just foiled the gold part. Really nice kits.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Dec 28 2006, 11:49 PM~6851245
> *damn homie, nice work!!! i like the wheels are they selling them like that now or are they custom made?
> 
> sorry bout all the questions
> *



www.betoscustoms he sales them already painted or you can just paint them your self. Most wheels are 2 pcs.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Dec 29 2006, 01:41 AM~6851148
> *u guys do some really good work on these lacs. i see alot of new shit out there. i've been out of the game since my wife got pregnant 5 yrs ago and i had to turn the model car room into my sons room but i just got a new house and enough space to pull out all the unfinished and unstarted kits. where u guys getting the cadillac kit from? i think i just might get in on this one.
> *


everthing u need u can get at http://www.scalelows.com/ or http://www.betoscustomdesigns.com/


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

i appreciate that homies as u can see i havent even stepped in the hobby store lately i didnt even know they made two piece wires. but tommorow im headed to tha store to pick up my kit. and one more question tonite: do u guys know if they're making the newer 93-96 cadillac fleetwood brougham kits yet? 
again thanx for the info.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nope, good luck.


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

is it too late to start


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

we will be having some real soon. :biggrin: 











and iced you can still enter if you like.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 29 2006, 12:10 AM~6851483
> *we will be having some real soon. :biggrin:
> and iced you can still enter if you like.
> *



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
I missed out when Ryan had his, I really don't wanna miss out on these.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 29 2006, 02:12 AM~6851491
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> I missed out when Ryan had his,  I really don't wanna miss out on these.
> *


x2 i really want one of these good luck with making them


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 29 2006, 01:10 AM~6851483
> *we will be having some real soon. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
how much will they be going for and when will u be takin orders?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 29 2006, 02:10 AM~6851483
> *we will be having some real soon. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



I CALL HIM MINI ME ! 

I see JR. watching whats going on ! OH ! WHAT THE HELL IS THAT UNDER THE COMPUTER ! 


LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Dec 29 2006, 12:23 AM~6851581
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> how much will they be going for and when will u be takin orders?
> *


don't know yet got to get them done first then i can tell you. the master should be done by feb.07


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 29 2006, 02:34 AM~6851650
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 looks like he ready to hit them switches ! LOL! 
:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

he's making sure i get the job done.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 29 2006, 02:38 AM~6851670
> *he's making sure i get the job done.
> *


Some ones got to make sure your doing it BIGG!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 29 2006, 12:45 AM~6851700
> *Some  ones  got  to make  sure  your doing  it  BIGG!
> *


he's the shop forman. he's not fat just big boned.. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 29 2006, 12:38 PM~6853534
> *he's the shop forman.  BEEF CAKE !  :biggrin:*


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 29 2006, 10:46 AM~6853603
> *BEEF  CAKE !  :biggrin:
> *



LOL I just told him and 1low64 that last night! :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=307656


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 29 2006, 02:34 AM~6851650
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



This is the one I want. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THAT WAS A GIFT FROM BETO. IT NEED'S A LIL BIT OF WORK BUT IT'S A GOOD
BODY.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 29 2006, 01:37 PM~6854517
> *THAT WAS A GIFT FROM BETO. IT NEED'S A LIL BIT OF WORK BUT IT'S A GOOD
> BODY.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 5 2006, 09:05 PM~5722132
> *ok here is a few more pics of my cadillac. i just finished the other two door's.and im about to put the pillar's in for good. this is what it's going to look like on the door's. i still got to tweek them till they fit flush.
> 
> 
> ...



THIS CONTEST IS STILL ON GOING YOU CAN STILL JOIN IF YOU LIKE. THIS IS WHAT YOU ARE UP AGAINST. AND GOOD LUCK. IT WILL END IN LATE MARCH.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Dec 29 2006, 03:19 PM~6854926-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hell yeah, thats sweet. I know you'll do it up right!!


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

so whats up with this callange or has everyone givin up. anyway bump for an old thread with some nice kits


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

does anybody know who won :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 19 2007, 10:22 AM~9038756
> *does anybody know who won  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


me ...... :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 19 2007, 05:56 PM~9041585
> *me ...... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 19 2007, 03:56 PM~9041585
> *me ...... :biggrin:
> *


oh shit it's biggs :cheesy: 

dammmmmmmmmmmmmn a rare post :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nice


----------

